#maas 2013-05-13
<bigjools> roaksoax: around?
<roaksoax> bigjools: pong
<bigjools> roaksoax: hi
<bigjools> roaksoax: any opinions on this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/packaging/revision/177
<roaksoax> bigjools: give me a sec :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: looks good to me.I would probably use the codename though.
<roaksoax> bigjools: but i dunno if we can do that in upstart jobs (policy)
<roaksoax> will check with someone tomorrow
<bigjools> roaksoax: there's no codename in os-release
<bigjools> roaksoax: also maas-dhcp needs a dependency on the cluster controller I reckon
<lifeless> bigjools: lsb_release -cs ?
<bigjools> why use that when a shell script can just source /etc/os-release
<bigjools> and, why the hell do people write desktop daemons in python
<lifeless> lsb-release is more portable, no ?
<bigjools> not sure it matters in an Ubuntu packaging branch
<lifeless> ah, fair enough
<lifeless> anyhow, you wanted the codename, which isn't in os-release :)
<bigjools> *I* didn't want it :)
#maas 2013-05-14
<epic_> how do i get out of this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/979630 ? :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 979630 in maas (Ubuntu) "Unable to re-install maas after truncating/flushing database" [Medium,Confirmed]
<epic_> yay I'm stuck on a 1 year old confirmed bug
<epic_> which hangs apt-get which gets me into all sorts of trouble (two locked dbs)
<roaksoax> epic_: how did you get there in the first place?
<roaksoax> epic_: i would suggest yo remove everything, its dependencies, and install everything again
<epic_> i purged the maas packages
<epic_> thats how I got there
<roaksoax> epic_: in precise, quantal, raring? how did you try to reinstall? was dbconfig-common purged as well?
<epic_> 13.04 i believe
<epic_> now I cannot purge.. "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." and if i run that command it fails again
<epic_> with "FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "maas"" which locks up apt-get again
<epic_> round and round ;)
<roaksoax> epic_: so I'd be great to see what are the steps you followed and put those in the bug report
<roaksoax> epic_: + all of the answers on debconf
<roaksoax> epic_: maybe one combination of answers actually broke your environment when it shouldn't have
<roaksoax> epic_: but for what I read, is that MAAS cannot connect to the DB
<roaksoax> because there's a wrong password
<epic_> yeah I understand, but I have not changed it afaik
<roaksoax> yeah dbconfig-common that's that
<roaksoax> does*
<epic_> I just wanted to purge all maas config to to a clean install
<epic_> and packages
<epic_> now all purging ends in apt-get lock, which i need to hardkill, which leads to messyness
<epic_> ooh purging the dbconfig-common seems to get me through
<epic_> once again going to try apt-get install maas maas-dhcp maas-dns
<epic_> seems to have worked
<epic_> thanks for the help :)
<epic_> the steps i took to reproduce was the same as in the bug; tried to purge packages, said yes to remove everything
<epic_> maas-import-pxe-files does not seem to do anything though, no network traffic
<roaksoax> that might be other issue. maas-import-pxe-files wget's from ubutnu archives
<epic_> yeah I changed the pxe importer config file to raring, that seemed to get it going but it failed with a 404 on http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports//dists/raring/main/installer-armhf/current/images/highbank/netboot//vmlinuz , i guess raring is not there yet
<roaksoax> epic_: raring is there yet, but mainy not for arm
<roaksoax> epic_: edit the architectures to only include amd64 and i396
<roaksoax> epic_: edit the architectures to only include amd64 and i386
<epic_> ah, why did it try to dl arm ? :)
<epic_> can i remove that arch?
<roaksoax> its default
<roaksoax> epic_: yeah, so just specify amd64 and i386 without arm
<epic_> sweet
<epic_> some commands (such as import-pxe) should have built-in screen, didn't realise it would take this long, now I'm stuck at work until it finishes :P
<epic_> is there a way to get the maas-dhcp to only listen to one interface?
<roaksoax> epic_: so when you configure the DHCP/DNS you specify to what interface to server the DHCP requests
<roaksoax> epic_: you can do it through the WebUI or maas-cli
<epic_> yeah i checked  /var/lib/maas/dhcpd-interfaces  and it pointed to the correct one (the iface not pointing out to my corporate network) :)
<epic_> It seems everything is up and running, and I am rebooting a server of mine (it tries PXE at boot), how can I see that my maas controller is getting the PXE request?
<roaksoax> epic_: /var/log/maas/pserv.log
<epic_> seems that is not there, so pserv is not started..
<roaksoax> epic_: yeah probably
<epic_> huh start: Job is already running: maas-pserv
<epic_> 0:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/twistd -n --uid=maas --gid=maas --pidfile=/run/maas-pserv.pid --logfile=/dev/null maas-pser --config-file=/etc/maas/pserv.yaml
<epic_> logfile dev null ? :D
<epic_> but my server reboots into it's linux anyway, so it is not caught by the PXE boot it seems
<roaksoax> epic_: the logfile is being get from the config in /etc/maas/pserv.yaml
<epic_> /var/log/maas/pserv.log ..
<epic_> a service restart spawned the file
<epic_> its now empty
<roaksoax> epic_: so change the zone name from master to something else
<roaksoax> and make sure you enable DNS/DHCP management
<roaksoax> and that should do it
<epic_> no hits in the logs
<roaksoax> epic_: so probably DHCP is not working
<epic_> it still boots to the HD
<roaksoax> epic_: remove the cluster controller from maas webui
<roaksoax> epic_: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-cluster-controller
<roaksoax> accept it again in MAAS
<roaksoax> and configure DNS/DHCP once again
<roaksoax> and make sure you change the zone "master" to something else
<epic_> ok
<epic_> ok
<roaksoax> or you can try that first, changeing the zone name from "master" to something else
<epic_> i did that :)
<epic_> DNS zone name?
<roaksoax> yeah
<roaksoax> robbiew: ping
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> robbiew: sorry :) was meant for rvba`
<roaksoax> rvba`: ping
<epic_> I should not need to add the node before i reboot it into pxe right?
<roaksoax> epic_: nope
<epic_> the two machines are connected via a ethernet cable and I can ping/ssh to it when it boots into the current ubuntu installation, so the dhcp (configured on the same interface) should reach it..
<roaksoax> epic_: so go to settings
<roaksoax> then Cluster Controllers
<roaksoax> edit the cluster controller
<epic_> yep
<roaksoax> then go to the interface you want it to manage DHCP/DNS
<roaksoax> does it show something like? eth010.16.255.255/16Manage DHCP and DNS
<epic_> em210.0.0.254/24Manage DHCP and DNS
<roaksoax> then does "DNS zone name" is different from master?
<epic_> which is the inteface which is connected to the machine
<epic_> yes i changed the zone name
<roaksoax> epic_: check /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf is created
<roaksoax> epic_: and check maas-dhcp-server is running
<epic_> first is there
<epic_> second:
<epic_> ps aux | grep maas-dhcp-server
<epic_> gives nothing
<roaksoax> epic_: isc-dhcpd
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> dhcpd
<roaksoax> epic_: as in: dhcpd     1018  0.0  0.1  19136  4912 ?        Ss   May09   0:01 /usr/sbin/dhcpd -f -q -4 -pf /run/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf -lf /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases eth0
<epic_> yep usr/sbin/dhcpd -user dhcpd -group dhcpd -f -q -4 -pf /run/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf -lf /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases em2
<epic_> does this dhcp have any log output?
<roaksoax> epic_: is /etc/bind/maas/<zone-file> created according to the name?
<roaksoax> accroding to the zone name you configured?
<epic_> yep
<roaksoax> ok so everything seems to be working jsut fin
<roaksoax> epic_: what's the output of the nodes when they try to PXE boot?
<epic_> PXE trying to find DHCP ...
<epic_> hehe, right now i cannot view the output (its remote, i can only reboot it), but earlier today this was the output i saw
<epic_> and i have not changed the bios boot settings after i saw the PXE looking for the DHCP
<epic_> but does the maas dhcp have any log output? maybe i can see some errors
<roaksoax> epic_: syslog is your best bet
#maas 2013-05-15
<bigjools> smoser: FYI I am just landing a branch in trunk that adds a maas command to manipulate api keys
<rvba`> smoser: see "sudo maas apikey -h" (^)
<epic_> i am getting TFTP open timeout when i boot my nodes
<epic_> where can I see if my tftp server is running?
<epic_> so I have my node booted from PXE, but after some PXE boots rounds I get:
<epic_> Trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/01-00 (mac addr)
<epic_> and it stops
<epic_> and pserv.log spits out lots of error
<epic_> s
<epic_> exceptions.AssertionError: No PXE template found in '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/provisioningserver/pxe'!
<epic_> status of the node is ready
<epic_> http://pastebin.com/EHyZFZXf
<bigjools> you're booting the node manually before maas thinks it needs booting
<epic_> ok
<epic_> it doesnt seem to have WoL
<epic_> so how do i do it?
<epic_> in the web interface the "start node" button is greyed
<bigjools> If you have no way of auto-powering a node, then it diminishes the usefulness somewhat.   But you would need to work out which node maas wants to start (it'll be in an allocated state) and then power it up yourself
<epic_> so how do i allocate it ?
<bigjools> click start, or use juju
<epic_> ah juju
<epic_> because the start button is not clickable :)
<bigjools> is it in a 'ready' state?
<epic_> yeah
<bigjools> hmmmm weird.
<bigjools> rvba: ^ why would "start" be greyed out for a ready node?
<rvba> epic_: don't you get a tooltip that explains why it's greyed out when you hover over the button?
<epic_> huh after some fiddling with juju the status is now
<epic_> Allocated to epic
<epic_> (my maas username)
<epic_> and start button is gone, trying to boot pxe again
<epic_> so sorry i missed the grey button tooltip, dont remember it beeing any
<epic_> it seems to boot fine now
<smoser> bigjools, yeah, i saw that MP . thank you.
<roaksoax> rvba: ping
<rvba> roaksoax: hi
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy! How's everything?
<rvba> roaksoax: good… you all right?
<roaksoax> rvba: iu'm ok, still getting used to the time.. lol
<rvba> heh
<roaksoax> rvba: so I was wondering if you have a list of things that you would like me (or the server team) to take care of on the maas team
<rvba> roaksoax: well, I don't see anything urgent.  We're still debriefing the sprint with Julian.  We will probably be in touch next week about that.
<roaksoax> rvba: right, doesn
<roaksoax> rvba: right, doesn't have to be urgent but rather.. overtime...
<roaksoax> rvba: since this week is vUDS.. i thought maybe could be a good idea to communicate the community what were the plans
<rvba> roaksoax: the thing we want to do rather quickly where maybe you could give a hand is getting all the templates installed in /etc/maas.  But I must say I haven't looked into it precisely yet.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok, I just wanna gather the list of things that I need to keep an eye on/help with so I can add it to "my" BP
<rvba> roaksoax: we really need to debrief this with Julian (and we will do this on Monday) but the most accurate list of work items is the spreadsheet I've sent you the other day.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok great!
<roaksoax> rvba: if i'm around, you can consider including me into your meetings so I can stay up to date with the things you guys decide
<rvba> roaksoax: We often met in my mornings (that's the only time suitable for all of us) but we will do our best to keep you in the loop.
<roaksoax> rvba: cool thanks
<roaksoax> rvba: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21833/servercloud-s-fastpath-install/
<rvba> roaksoax: ta
<mattrae> i'd like to answer this question about maas using the virsh power option: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292061/how-to-configure-maas-to-be-able-to-boot-virtual-machines
<mattrae> anybody have an idea what the values for the virsh power parameters shoudl be?
<mattrae> or where i should check the code
<roaksoax> mattrae: the answer was provided by robie basak
<roaksoax> mattrae: that's the correct answer
<mattrae> roaksoax: cool, maas asks for 'Driver' as well but it isn't in the answer
<roaksoax> mattrae: driver is not required
<roaksoax> mattrae: mattrae nor is username
<roaksoax> mattrae: htye are not used and they should probably be removed unless we add support for it
<mattrae> roaksoax: great, thanks i'll clarify that. also the answer uses qemu:///system for the address. if i want to use qemu+ssh://10.0.0.1/ for example, do i need to generate a ssh key?
<roaksoax> mattrae: yeah you would need to create an ssh key on the maas server, and and add the public one to the libvirt server so that maas connectes without authentication
<mattrae> roaksoax: sweet, do you know where i'd need to put that private key for maas to use it?
<roaksoax> mattrae: good question, I *think* you'd need to make the maas user have it
<roaksoax> mattrae: but it doesn't have a home by default, so you;ll need to enable it
<mattrae> roaksoax: cool, i'll play with that.. i can add a homedir for the maas user
<roaksoax> mattrae: yeah you'll need to enable the user login, so you can sudo su into it
<mattrae> roaksoax: sweet thanks, ill try it out :)
<roaksoax> mattrae: cool :) let me know how it goes
<mattrae> roaksoax: ok, it works :) i had to install libvirt-bin on the maas node to get virsh.. and then just needed Address:qemu+ssh://root@10.0.0.2/system and Power ID
<mattrae> oh and i had to add the home directory and key for the maas user, and add the key to root's authorized_keys on the libvirt server
<roaksoax> mattrae: cool :)
#maas 2013-05-16
<AskUbuntu> Juju and MAAS: ERROR No matching node is available - with Ready nodes | http://askubuntu.com/q/295992
<AskUbuntu> MAAS JUJU still get bad archive mirror | http://askubuntu.com/q/295999
<rvba> roaksoax: Hi… I've got a question for you: the fpi has landed in MAAS right?
<rvba> roaksoax: I mean, I should be able to use it if I set the tag 'use-fastpath-installer' on a node… right?
<roaksoax> rvba: correct
<roaksoax> rvba: but you need a preseed:
<roaksoax> rvba: http://pad.ubuntu.com/maas-fastpath-install-preseed
<roaksoax> rvba: note that etherpad might mess with the unicode stuff and you'll have to fix the preseed.
<rvba> roaksoax: okay, thanks, I'll give it a spin when I get a change.
<roaksoax> rvba: cool! thanks.
<loatu> hello maas community. I'm looking for some help
<loatu> got a system up on raring, and can't figure out how to get it to remotely power nodes using the virsh power type
<loatu> having the option there in the dropdown implies it should work, but can't find any documentation on how to set it up, so I put what seems logical in the parameters, and doesn't work.
<loatu> that being said, it looks like there's a bug already submitted saying that it doesn't work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1171988
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1171988 in maas (Ubuntu) "MAAS fails to use virsh when managing virtual nodes" [High,Confirmed]
<loatu> wondering if anyone can point me to the right way to do it or confirm that it just doesn't work yet. Thanks
#maas 2013-05-17
<AShish_> hello everyone
<rvba> roaksoax: Hi, I tried to use FPI using http://pad.ubuntu.com/maas-fastpath-install-preseed but it did not work… I used a different method than the one described in the first 3 lines to set the 'use-fastpath-installer' tag but this part worked (I checked in the UI that the tag was applied to my nodes).  Can you double check the script?
<rvba> (my nodes were installed using the normal installer, I did not get the FPI to work)
<rvba> roaksoax: I'm really wondering how this could work because the url referenced is "http://"+cluster_host+"/MAAS/static/images/[...] and, when talking about the cluster next to the region, this does not exist.
<rvba> roaksoax: I guess I'm really missing something here :)
<roaksoax> rvba: 1. dis u add support for saucy to maas? 2. does the preseed renders correctly? 3. are you deploying with juju? 4. change /dev/vda to /dev/sda or where you want ubunty to be ibstalled
<roaksoax> rvba: are you using raring for the maas server?
<roaksoax> rvba: that *does* work and exists
<roaksoax> rvba: we have it running at one of our labs
<rvba> roaksoax: 1. not yet 2. checking… 3. yes 4. /dev/vda? /dev/sda? where? 5. yes, raring
<roaksoax> rvba: in the preseed
<roaksoax> 4
<roaksoax> 4 in the preseed
<rvba> roaksoax: I'm sure it works… but I suspect the setup we have in the lab differs from your setup.
<roaksoax> rvba: doesnt matter cluster_host renders based on the cluster for which the node belongs to
<rvba> hum, the preseed looks like the normal d-i preseed.
<roaksoax> rvba: then it is not using the right one
<roaksoax> rvba: maybe the wsy u added the tag
<rvba> I see the tab on the node's page.
<rvba> tag*
<roaksoax> rvba: right but it has special cases
<roaksoax> rvba: check the node.py model for expkanayion
<rvba> roaksoax: arg, indeed, there is something weird with that tag.
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah gavin did it in a way that wont work if theres definition or sonethibg
<rvba> roaksoax: right, that's the weird part :)
<roaksoax> indeed :)
<rvba> >>> [n.should_use_fastpath_installer() for n in Node.objects.all()]
<rvba> [True, True, True, True]
<rvba> roaksoax: but I don't think that's the problem. ^
<rvba> that method, should_use_fastpath_installer(), is not really used anywhere…
<roaksoax> rvba: i know but traditional installer is
<roaksoax> so if thats false then the fpi should be used
<rvba> I really don't understand how this all fits together.
<roaksoax> rvba: what exactly?
<rvba> roaksoax: I got it now: my file /usr/share/maas/preseeds/generic does not contain the {{if node.should_use_traditional_installer() }} trick!
<roaksoax> rvba: plop :) it shoulf if you are using raring
<rvba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674126/
<roaksoax> thats weird though
<rvba> roaksoax: I think the package from the daily ppa has a pb.
<roaksoax> pb?
<rvba> roaksoax: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674126/
<roaksoax> rvba: that doesn't seem to be using the latest branch cause the  generic template should have the should_use....
<roaksoax> rvba: and i need to add packaging support for fpi to the latest packaging
<roaksoax> branch
<smoser> bahn.
<smoser> bah.
<smoser> i'm seeing an issue i think where if i start a node form the cli, then it gets powered on, but it tries to pxe boot to 'poweroff' template.
<smoser> and in the web ui, it has 'start node' as an action
<roaksoax> smoser: the node is not sllocated to the user then
<roaksoax> ut is not being allocated*
<smoser> i allocate it with that user from cli
<smoser> and then start it
<smoser> allocate works
<smoser> goes from unallocated to allocated
<smoser> (state goes from 4 to 6)
<roaksoax> smoser: maybe pxe got disabled?
<smoser> ?
<smoser> i'm watching it pxe boot
<rvba> roaksoax: the fpi stuff is not in the 1.3 branch (the branch for raring)!  That's the reason why it is not in the raring daily package.
<roaksoax> as in the node is node.pxe = False
<roaksoax> racedo: yeah the fpi is in trunk
<roaksoax> err
<smoser> "netboot": true,
<roaksoax> rvba ^^
<roaksoax> rvba: use thr package from raring
<roaksoax> rvba it is not in 1.3 becsuse in rarin (the release) it was a patch thsg ensbled fpi because at the time fpi wsdnt gonna be merged upstream
<rvba> roaksoax: ah ok.
<smoser> GAH
<roaksoax> smoser: but if the ui shows it hsd 'dtart node' as an action the it means it wont pxeboot because node is not stsrted
<smoser> roaksoax, its user error
<smoser> to some extent
<smoser> @#$%ing annoying
<smoser> maas-cli maas nodes acquire system_id=node-28272b2c-b844-11e2-bca5-d4bed9a84493
<smoser> that will happily acquire you a *different* system!
<smoser> bug 1074317
<ubot5> bug 1074317 in MAAS "cmdline acquire and start is difficult" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074317
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah i think that suport should be added to work with systems using its name not its uuid
<smoser> roaksoax, no. thats not the problem
<smoser> acquire *only* works by name
<rvba> rarg, now the preseed template cannot be rendered.
<smoser> and if you specify 'system_id=SOME_SYSTEM_ID' it will happily give you a different one.
<roaksoax> rvba thats etherpad messing with unicode
<smoser> just as if you say: acquire FOOOWHIZ=excellent
<smoser> it just gives you a system.
<roaksoax> i see
<smoser> basically 'system_id' is not anythign special to acquire
<roaksoax> rvba: found snother bug with cpu discovery btw
<rvba> roaksoax: ah, you're right!
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah i see now. but apsrt from that we should be using sydtem nsme rathet than system uuid
<roaksoax> rvba: ill get you a lshw xml file on monday
<rvba> roaksoax: ok, cool.
<roaksoax> ok then I'm off today ... so of there's nothing else y'all need me for I'm off:)
<roaksoax> rvba: btw... re on dhcp email. i thi k is due to the latest changr madr by julian to packaging branch
<smoser> just filed two bugs
<smoser> bug 1181265 and bug1181263
<ubot5> bug 1181265 in maas (Ubuntu) "acquire followed quickly by start may not start system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181265
<b1tbkt> is there a prescribed way to perform a release-upgrade on a unit?
#maas 2014-05-12
<rick_h_> bigjools: used my mac air's thunderbold->hdmi cable to verify no AMT love :(
<bigjools> rick_h_: :(
<rick_h_> bigjools: can MAAS use them aside from power? Or since it can only work/allocate on pxe boot you have to reach in to restart them to do anything useful?
<bigjools> it's beyond me why they only do it in the lesser model
<bigjools> so there's two useful things for me with AMT
<bigjools> 1. the power control
<rick_h_> bigjools: yea, well I knew there were tricks and it's far from clear on those dippy things. Annoying as can be
<bigjools> 2. VNC access to the console
<rick_h_> ah, yea that was one thing I was looking forward to
<bigjools> the second is super cool - I can start a session before the machine is even powered up
<bigjools> and then I get the bios screen when it does
<rick_h_> so if I boot it with pxe boot, the maas controller can boot it and get it running? e.g. I can still use it to bring up the maas 'environment' and hand off to devs on the team to use for juju deploys over and over?
<bigjools> but you can still use maas, you just need to power on/off manuallu
<rick_h_> bigjools: right, I guess the question is how often do you need to power on/off?
 * rick_h_ hasn't used maas yet but we need to make it work with juju-quickstart and want to test out bundles on it
<bigjools> it usually powers itself off at the end of the commissioning cycle, but when in *use* as a node it won't turn off when released
<bigjools> so when the machine gets allocated, turn it on manually, and when it's released, turn it off
<rick_h_> bigjools: ok, but in the 'juju deploy this, destroy the service and now deploy this' scenario is just stays up and gets blown away/reinstalled on the fly?
<rick_h_> or does it use the pxe reboot situation to rebuild the machine for the new deployment task?
<bigjools> rick_h_: it needs to pxe boot each time
<rick_h_> bigjools: ok, so yea. I can't get away with using these then
<rick_h_> bigjools: thanks for taking the time to let me bug you
<bigjools> not unless you want a sore finger :)
<rick_h_> yea, the end goal is to give access to the guys on the team to test/run stuff
<bigjools> sweet
<bigjools> we've all got three of these too
<bigjools> and some microservers
<rick_h_> yea, it seems sweet. Nice form factor and excited to try them out. just :( on the 'there's 1000 models but only one with AMT' crap
<rick_h_> ok, rma filled out and 3 new ones ordered. Bring on the restocking fees.
<bigjools> you live in the US, can't you sue them or something? :)
<rick_h_> lol, then it's lawyer fees. Those cost more than restocking fees
#maas 2014-05-13
<l1l> any idea why im getting a 403 when trying to commission a node?
<jefferai> My nodes, on commission, are getting a bunch of 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR lines near the end, and the logs say that it's due to failed authentication
<jefferai> In browsing around the web it seems like this might happen if the clocks are off
<jefferai> but they clocks are in sync
<jefferai> Although the guest (KVM, running on the same node) is using UTC, and the host isn't
<jefferai> but it should be able to account for timezones properly, right?
<jefferai> Well, setting host to UTC made no difference
<jefferai> This is on Trusty, trying to deploy a Trusty image
<jefferai> I can hit the endpoint with my browser, so it's up
<jefferai> Oh, doh
<jefferai> I was seeing an exception related to me trying to access it in my web bwoser
<jefferai> in fact, it's an "Integer out of range" exception
<jefferai> http://paste.kde.org/p2xfi9ukg
<l1l> is it possible to use maas without juju? is maas responsible for handing the SSH keys to the nodes? finally got the node to deploy and install ssh.. but can't ssh to the machine using the user "ubuntu"
<jtv> l1l: yes, you can use maas without juju.
<jtv> When you allocate a node, maas installs your ssh key on the node — assuming you tell it what your ssh key is first, of course.  :)
<jtv> So you _should_ have been able to ssh in, e.g. after clicking "Start node" in the UI.
<jtv> You do need to wait for the OS to install and reboot — though we're planning to integrate that part into the starting process more sensibly.
<l1l> it went through the os install, then prompted for additional stuff.. I checked SSH there and it installed, then rebooted
<l1l> however, getting access denied with the ubuntu user
<jtv> It shouldn't have asked you for anything.
<jtv> What did it prompt you for exactly?
<jtv> You're talking about the console on the node itself, right?
<l1l> No, talking about ssh'n to the node from the maas machine (where the ssh key was created)
<l1l> Though I can't get logged in directly on the console either. It prompts for the password on the ubuntu user
<jtv> And you uploaded your public ssh key, right?  Do you have that key on the machine from which you're trying to ssh, and on the account you're running in when you're trying to ssh?
<jtv> Oh, it's not the ssh prompt saying "I can't verify this signature myself, please make sure this is the right machine we're talking to"?
<l1l> Yes. I uploaded the ssh key via the maas web UI. Logged into the maas machine where the key was created and ssh ubuntu@x.x.x.x
<l1l> It did prompt that, to which I answered Yes to accept.. then the password prompt
<jtv> So presumably ssh was using the private key that matches the public key that you uploaded.  That sounds right.
<jefferai> jtv: I'm getting tracebacks at the end of a node commissioning...any thoughts? http://paste.kde.org/p2xfi9ukg
<jtv> jefferai: that's a new one on me.  :(
<jefferai> Fresh install of maas on trusty, with a trusty node being provisioned
<jtv> This should be pretty straightforward — we're used to that just working.  Do you have any custom commissioning scripts?
<jtv> l1l: the first prompt would be normal, but the second one...  it's not a client-side password that you put on the key pair?
<jtv> Probably a stupid question, but just walking through the possibilities.
<jtv> jefferai: I'm afraid I'm not actually here, technically, and need to go do other things.  But it sounds as if maybe "lshw" produced some wildly improbable numbers.
<jtv> jefferai: could you try running "lshw -xml" on the node, and looking through such things as memory to look if maybe it's reporting bytes where it should be reporting megabytes or something?
<jtv> jefferai: it could be specific to the kind of machine you're running on.
<jefferai> it's a kvm virtual machine
<jtv> so there may easily be something weird then.
<jefferai> not sure how I'd run on lshw on the node though, as I don't know how to ssh in during the install and at the end of the install it shuts itself down
<jtv> Could you just define a VM with the same parameters?
<jefferai> oh, sure
<jefferai> not necessarily using the same kernel and such though
<jtv> That's a pity.  It looks as if there's something weird in, probably, the memory or storage size; or just maybe an insane CPU count.
<jtv> Maybe it's just expressed in a different way than we're used to parsing, and causing a weird value.
<jtv> If memory or storage is blank, or left out, or NaN, that should be OK.  But if it's a huge number, kaboom.  Or _maybe_ finding unexpected text such as "lots" might produce something like this.
<jtv> l1l: the rsyslog for that node, in /var/log/maas, might have something helpful.  Also try the -v option to ssh, just to make sure that it's really finding your keypair.  What should have happened is that you uploaded your public key, and ssh uses your private key.
<jtv> Also, another box to check: make sure the ssh key is registered for the same maas user identity which allocated the node.
<jtv> (Although maas won't actually let you allocate a node, at least through the UI, if you haven't uploaded a key).
<jtv> And now, I really must run.  I'll leave IRC open so l1l & jefferai, do please ping me as you learn more.  There may be lessons in there for improving maas, or its documentation, or whatever.
<jefferai> jtv: nothing odd - 2G ram, 4 cpu, 20G (virtual) hard drive. I'll let you know if I find anything
<magicrob1tmonkey> i had a problem in a similar area because lsblck reports a device as cciss!c0d0
<magicrob1tmonkey> and its at /dev/cciss/c0d0
<magicrob1tmonkey> it only affected curtin though
<jefferai> hm...maybe I need to e.g. not use virtio
<jefferai> maybe it's not understanding /dev/vda
<jefferai> or something
<l1l> thanks jtv, finally got in! must have been something silly I overlooked
<jtv> magicrob1tmonkey, jefferai: we use xpath to extract the information from xml output...  I don't _think_ that “!” needs to be an entity code, but I could be wrong...
<jtv> l1l: it may be that the node simply wasn't ready yet.  We just switched to using the Curtin (“fast-path”) installer by default; otherwise, you may speed up installation by making nodes use that instead of the “default” installer.
<jtv> You can do that en masse on the nodes listing by checking off all or some nodes, selecting “Use fast installer” from the top-left dropdown, and hitting Go.
#maas 2014-05-14
<rvba> bigjools: fwiw, I just got an AMT node installed using di (Trusty).  Worked fine.  Rebooted all right, I can ssh into the node now…
<rvba> bigjools: what was your problem again?
<jefferai> When MAAS finishes installing to a machine, should that machine then boot up to a hard disk, or should it continue to pxe boot?
<jefferai> because when commissioning is done, the machine is unable to boot off the hard drive
<jtv> jefferai: commissioning doesn't install.  The OS gets installed when you allocate the machine.
<jtv> Because you get to choose the OS every time you allocate one.
<jefferai> oh
<jtv> It's possible for commissioning to format the disks, if you want to add a script that does that; but the default commissioning process is non-destructive.
<jefferai> So you commission it, which does some stuff; then you allocate it, and then you boot it up ater that
<jefferai> and when you allocate it, and then pxe boot after allocation, it runs the install
<jefferai> that sound right?
<jtv> Yes — and you can have multiple users on the maas that may all allocate machines for themselves.
<jtv> So think of commissioned machines as a pool of hardware waiting for someone to come in and grab it for use.
<jefferai> I See
<jefferai> I gotta say, the documentation doesn't make that very clear :-/
<jefferai> Even though it makes total sense
<jefferai> Also, even knowing that, I don't see how you allocate nodes :-)
<jefferai> at least not on the web; maybe it's cli only
<jefferai> ?
<jtv> On the web, you can go to a node's page and click "Start node."
<jtv> Or, on the nodes listing, you can select a bunch of nodes and start them with a single action.
<jefferai> oh, starting allocates
<jefferai> I did see that
<jtv> There is an unfortunate difference between the API nomenclature and the UI nomenclature.
<jtv> In the UI, "Start node" means "allocate this node, fire it up & install it."
<jefferai> I see
<jtv> In the API, it means "power up this node and let it do whatever its programmed action is, e.g. install it if it's allocated."
<jefferai> :-/
<jefferai> OK
<jefferai> Will keep playing -- thanks!
<jtv> A new, more high-level API call is planned, so hopefully we can forget about that difference later.
<jtv> Thanks for pointing out the documentation deficiency — I'll make a note that that needs work.
<jtv> jefferai: would this documentation change make it clearer? https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/doc-allocation/+merge/219540
<jefferai> jtv: it does, yes. Also it made me realize a part of why I couldn't start up a node: I hadn't set an SSH key
<jefferai> Start was always disabled for me
<jefferai> so the only thing I could do was commission over and over
<jtv> Yeah, conceptual frameworks are the most important part of documentation — and the most easily forgotten one.
<jefferai> now to figure out why it's not toggling my vm over virsh :-)
<jtv> We fixed a bug for that last week, actually.  Though I thought that had been released...
<jefferai> jtv: maas user wasn't added to libvirtd group
<jefferai> testing now to see if that's the problem
<jefferai> but it prevented the maas user from using virsh via sudo test
<jefferai> probably it should be added to libvirtd by default...
<jtv> There's also the added complication there that after adding yourself to the group, you need a fresh login.
<jtv> gmb: could I perhaps pick on you to review https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/doc-allocation/+merge/219540 ?  Yes I'm technically off today but couldn't resist.
<jefferai> jtv: yeah -- a fresh reboot also seemed to solve my issue with postgres we talked about yesterday
<jefferai> seems maas wants rebooting anyways
<jefferai> :-)
<jtv> Shouldn't really.  :/  I'm trying to pry the postgres thing loose from my memory, but not having much luck.
<jefferai> don't worry about it
<jefferai> sadly I have now added maas to libvirtd and rebooted, and "sudo -u maas virsh -c qemu:///system list --all" is happy
<jefferai> but starting a node from the maas ui isn't
<jtv> Oh, the weird "number out of range" exception?
<jefferai> jtv: yeah, that
<jtv> This may be a matter of tweaking the power type & power parameters just right then...
<jefferai> well
<jefferai> sudo -u maas virsh -c qemu:///system start base
<jefferai> that works
<jefferai> it's the same url as in the web ui
<jefferai> and same name
<jtv> And without the sudo it should work as well, right?
<jtv> Oh wait
<jtv> Sorry, wasn't all there.
<jefferai> unless it's running as a user that isn't maas
<jefferai> like www-data
<jefferai> doesn't seem so though
<jtv> And I guess the reboot made the group membership for maas in virsh take effect...
<jefferai> right
<jefferai> btw, using maas from trusty repos, is there some newer version I should be using?
<jefferai> a ppa?
<jtv> There's ppa:maas-maintainers/dailybuilds — which can include the latest breakage, but will also have the latest improvements; and there's the cloud archive.
<jtv> See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudToolsArchive
<jefferai> the cloud archive I think I trid adding but it said it was for precise only
<jefferai> so when I hit Start on the node in the web UI, there is nothing in the libvirtd logs
<jtv> There's the "cloud archive" and the "cloud tools archive."
<jefferai> when I do it from the sudo line above, it's what you'd expect
<jefferai> somewhere along the way the command never makes it to libvirtd
<jtv> A similar command line _should_ be issued from /etc/maas/templates/power/virsh.template.
<jtv> But the version you  have would still have that bug where it got confused about the previous state of the VM (on or off).
<jefferai> interesting
<jefferai> error: Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': Permission denied
<jtv> Ooo interesting indeed.
<jefferai> so one bug is that when it fails to start the vm, it doesn't note that
<jefferai> and makes the web ui think it's been started
<jtv> Yeah.  Another thing that's scheduled for improvement: verifying that these things actually happen.
<jefferai> so ls -al /var/run/libvirt is what you'd expect
<jefferai> which suggests that the wrong user is being used to try to start the machine up
<jtv> That would be interesting.
<jefferai> I will have the script dump that out
<jtv> The command gets run from the provisioning server's celery worker...  Better check that those actually run as the user you expect!
<jefferai> ugh
<jtv> And now I'm afraid I must leave.  Thanks gmb  for reviewing the  documentation branch.
<jefferai> whoami in the script returns "maas"
<jefferai> so this is jsut getting weirder
<jefferai> unless it's not inheriting its groups properly
<jefferai> or something
<jtv> Gah.
<jtv> BTW note that this gets run on the cluster controller.
<jefferai> yeah
<jefferai> it's all on one box right now
<jtv> Ah
<jtv> Maybe it's not the actual socket operation that gets the error.
<jtv> Maybe it's something like "I need to read a config file which I'm not allowed to do" or something along those lines.
<jtv> Bear in mind that "sudo" keeps using your home directory, but as a different user.
<jtv> The maas user doesn't have a home dir, only a GPG home dir in /var/lib/maas.
<jtv> And now I'm _really_ leaving.  Will check in later.
<jefferai> jtv: heh, ok, thanks  :-)
<jefferai> jtv: for when you're back, here's the output of "groups" in the template: maas root
<jefferai> and here's the output when I run sudo -u maas groups: maas libvirtd
<jefferai> so apparently it's running as the maas user but with a different set of groups -- and this is after a reboot
<jefferai> jtv: the only thing I can think of is that the daemon starts as root, which is not in libvirtd; then drops privileges but when it does it doesn't then inherit any new groups
<jefferai> and if so, then I would think it shouldn't have "root" as its current groups
<jefferai> so I think something is very wrong here
<jefferai> either root shouldnt' be in the current groups, or libvirtd should
<jefferai> or both
<jefferai> I'm going to try adding root to libvirtd
<jefferai> jtv: that did it - adding root to libvirtd
<jefferai> that's a really weird thing to have to do considering that root is the owner of the socket :-)
<jtv> jefferai: turning your notes into a bug report, thanks.  Probably low priority but we have to have a note somewhere.
<jefferai> jtv: I'm not sure the libvirt group stuff should be low priority. If you can't take an off-the-shelf maas install and use it with the virsh bits as shown in the installation guide, then something is rather wrong. Especially when it takes listing groups inside of the template to figure out what the problem is
#maas 2014-05-15
<bigjools> rvba: replied to your comment.
<bigjools> rvba: could do with a pre-imp chat if you're awake now
<rvba> bigjools: sure
<bigjools> I'll call
<bigjools> rvba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1319644 is possibly a dupe
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319644 in MAAS "maas with no arguments gives bad advice" [High,Triaged]
<rvba> bigjools: that's what I thought but I cannot find a dupe…
<bigjools> it might be under a wildly different title but I'm sure I've seen it
<bigjools> tag search for maas-cli?
<bigjools> GAH we've got cli AND maas-cli as tags
<bigjools> fuxacke
<rvba> bigjools: we really need to fix the cli (that's why I triagged that bug 'High').  The bugs are piling up.
<bigjools> rvba: you're conflating "importance" and "priority"
<bigjools> we *need* to fix *all* bugs, but .... :)
<bigjools> low is realistic
<rvba> bigjools: yeah, I know.
<rvba> bigjools: it's just that I have the feeling that a lot of these bugs are related.  If we start fixing some of them others will be fixed as side-effects.
<bigjools> rvba: well, we all have spare evenings right? :)
<rvba> bigjools: heh
<bigjools> rvba: bugger, get_or_create is screwing me over :(
<bigjools> one of its args is not a key field so it makes a new object when it should not
<bigjools> this is what happens when tests make too many damn assumptions.
<bigjools> oh well I will go and cook steak and come back pumped later
<bigjools> rvba: if you would care to do the review since we pre-imped it? https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/supported-subarches-api/+merge/219664
<rvba> bigjools: sure
<bigjools> actually let me change ooooone line in the test
<bigjools> oh actually never mind
<bigjools> see if you spot it :)
<rvba> okay :)
<bigjools> back in about 15m, relocating
<jtv> bigjools: in order to fix the proxy settings on the nodes, we'll need to tweak preseeds for both d-i and curtin.
<bigjools> figures
<bigjools> is that straightforward?  I caught the tail end of your conversation with scott on scrollback
<jtv> It's probably straightforward, if we can figure out how, but it signals a potential need to unify interfaces for preseeding.
<bigjools> well - we might get rid of d-i
<bigjools> so could be moot :)
<jtv> Whether by ditching d-i, or adding the proverbial One More Layer.
<bigjools> preseeds are complicated, but given that curtin is new-ish and easy to change for us, we could make it more modular
<bigjools> rvba: huh, I didn';t know about defaults
<bigjools> rvba: also, you noticed what I was going to change in the test :)
<bigjools> well done!
<bigjools> lol
<rvba> \o/
<jtv> gmb: I'll be available to pick up bootresources-related jobs tomorrow.  Just pick something off the board?
<gmb> jtv: Yar. I’ll email the devel list at my EoD with what’s RTC.
<jtv> OK
<rvba> gmb: I've started working on the API side of things.
<gmb> rvba: Excelltn, thanks.
<gmb> allenap, rvba: What’s the name of the maas dhcp service again? maas-dhcp doesn’t exist, nor do several other permutations… I assume I’m being forgetful.
<allenap> gmb: maas-dhcp-server
<gmb> GAH!
<gmb> Thanks
<gmb> IT’S ALIVE
<gmb> Blinkenlights
#maas 2014-05-16
<ASA> Hi
<ASA> anybody here? :)
<bigjools> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest90099> Ok, thanks :)
<Guest90099> !ask can i use maas for deploying windows on bare metal? or at least other linux distribs?
<ubot5> Guest90099: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest90099> Can i use maas for deploying windows on bare metal? or at least other linux distribs?
<bigjools> Guest90099: not *right* now but it's coming soon
<Guest90099> windows too or only linux?
<bigjools> windows too
<Guest90099> cool. any ETA on this? :)
<bigjools> "soon" :)
<Guest90099> this is my favorite date :D
<Guest90099> thank you!
<bigjools> pleasure
<jtv> gmb: who's got the "Add method to turn BootSources into MIPF config" card?  It's in the Coding lane without anyone assigned.
<gmb> jtv: Me, according to Kanban…
 * gmb refreshes
<gmb> Or not.
 * gmb reassigns to self
<jtv> Refreshing helped.
<jtv> Prior to that, clicking on the card did not.
<gmb> Gotta love Kanban…
<jtv> gmb: here's my meddling with that model module muddle: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/split-bootsource/+merge/219799
<gmb> jtv: Perfect, thanks!
<gmb> Gaaaah, turtles all the way down.
<jtv> Hitting complications as well, eh?
<jtv> I'm stepping out for a while.
 * gmb -> also out for a bit
 * gmb , lunches
<jtv> gmb: could I grab you for a pre-imp?
<jtv> gmb: I'll need to leave, but your branch is reviewed and I have a few waiting for review as well.
<gmb> jtv: Thankyouverymuchsquire.
<gmb> jtv:  I’ll get all yours done today.
<gmb> jtv: Have a good weekend.
<jtv> Thanks, same to you!
<l1l> Can a 64bit controller deploy a 32bit node?
<gmb> l1l: Yes.
<l1l> gmb; I've tried and was getting an error with the sync-tools.
#maas 2014-05-17
<r|LordV> Hey there, I don't know if this is the place to ask, but I've been fighting with a server for a few days trying to get MAAS to work from a standard 14.04 iso with the MAAS option
<r|LordV> For some reason when instlaling Ubuntu it didn't bring up this menu during installation https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.5/_images/install_cluster-config.png
<r|LordV> I had previously installed ubuntu to a device connected to the server, but then changed my mind and installed it to a set of raided hard drives, when isntlaling to the first device it had given me this menu, but not after when reinstalling to the drives
<r|LordV> the issue I'm encountering is that it will not down load the disk images when the button is pressed on the web ui
<r|LordV> and doing the equivalent command from the api doesn't do anything either
<r|LordV> I'm installing to use the directions here to properly install https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.5/install.html
<r|LordV> Does anyone have an idea, or require any information that I can provide?
<r|LordV> Or is there any sort of sanity checking scripts or programs I can run to see if the system is set up correctly?
<guntbert> there is an error in the MAAS docs on http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.5/install.html -- the page suggests to use the ppa cloud-archive:tools "for the latest LTS" - but  sudo add-apt-repository cloud-archive:tools (on 14.04)  gives   "cloud-archive only supported on precise"
#maas 2014-05-18
<cruisibesares> hey all im working with maas locally I found this blog post http://marcoceppi.com/2012/05/juju-maas-virtualbox/ I worked with it for a while and decided to build a little wake on lan proxy that essentally calls back to my host and uses the virtuabox command line tool to power on the boxes. It works great so far because it means that once i configure the power type i don't have to manually reboot the virual machine to commision it. T
<cruisibesares> hat said i would like to have the boxes auto accepted to the cluster but im not sure how to configure the boxes to register with wol power type by default. is it possible to do that?
<cruisibesares> in the case that there are multiple nics i dont care which interface it sends the wol packet to
<cruisibesares> i would just like to drop the step where i have to do into the web gui and configure all of the power types by hand
<cruisibesares> i think that im going to need to tweak the enlist_userdata file but i would like to avoid messing around with files included in the package
#maas 2015-05-11
<mup> Bug #1453669 was opened: APC PDU AP7xxx models do not allow multiple telnet connections <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453669>
<mup> Bug #1453669 changed: APC PDU AP7xxx models do not allow multiple telnet connections <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453669>
<mup> Bug #1453669 was opened: APC PDU AP7xxx models do not allow multiple telnet connections <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453669>
<mup> Bug #1453481 changed: 1.8b5: have to page down to get to UI in firefox <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453481>
<mup> Bug #1453730 was opened: Commissioning script contents is shown under page settings <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453730>
<mup> Bug #1453730 was opened: Commissioning script contents is shown under page settings <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453730>
<mup> Bug #1453730 changed: Commissioning script contents is shown under page settings <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453730>
<mup> Bug #1453745 was opened: 1.8b4 move "view more" button to bottom of machine events section <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453745>
<mup> Bug #1453749 was opened: 1.8b4 events page doesn't display events <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453749>
<mup> Bug #1453764 was opened: After upgrade from 1.7.4 (to be released) and 1.8.0b5 in Vivid, Unable to connect to: ws://10.55.60.27:5240/MAAS/ws <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453764>
<mup> Bug #1453726 was opened: MAAS error failed [3/7] (00-maas-03-install-lldpd, 99-maas-01-wait-for-lldpd, 99-maas-02-capture-lldp) <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453726>
<mup> Bug #1450729 changed: juju should be able to use nodes acquired by the same user in MAAS <deploy> <landscape> <maas-provider> <juju-core:Triaged> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450729>
<mup> Bug #1425340 was opened: Lack of a released hwe-t image for precise prevents Adaptec RAID controller from working in precise <oil> <MAAS:New> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425340>
<mup> Bug #1453869 was opened: Deployment failed due to failed to fetch bzip2 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453869>
<mup> Bug #1453872 was opened: Prodstack: bootstrap instance started but did not change to Deployed state  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453872>
<mup> Bug #1453878 was opened: Feature: Add ability to lock Machine status <cts> <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453878>
<bleepbloop> Hello all, I have been attempting to deploy maas for a week now and have been having trouble getting nodes to actually commission properly. I have used the backdoor instructions to get a login to a failing node and it seems the error is the apt-get update is hanging and/or going extremely slow, could someone help me debug this further, I'm running out of
<bleepbloop> ideas
<bleepbloop> It seems what is happening is after I tell it to commission the machine boots into the commissioning os (14.04) it runs apt-get update, this apt-get update takes so long that by the time it is finished maas has already marked the machine as failed commissioning. I am watching a machine now that is making progress in running apt-get update however since it
<bleepbloop> has been running for 45 minutes maas has already marked it as failed
<mup> Bug #1453954 was opened: 500 error reported to juju when starting node - "another action is already in progress for that node" <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453954>
<mup> Bug #1453960 was opened: maas 1.8, cannot select ip address of node <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453960>
<dpb1> blake_r: around?
<mup> Bug #1453983 was opened: maas import image process blocks installs? <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453983>
<mup> Bug #1453983 changed: maas import image process blocks installs? <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453983>
<mup> Bug #1453983 was opened: maas import image process blocks installs? <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453983>
<mup> Bug #1453983 changed: maas import image process blocks installs? <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453983>
#maas 2015-05-12
<mup> Bug #1425340 changed: Lack of a released hwe-t image for precise prevents Adaptec RAID controller from working in precise <oil> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425340>
<mup> Bug #1453726 changed: MAAS error failed [3/7] (00-maas-03-install-lldpd, 99-maas-01-wait-for-lldpd, 99-maas-02-capture-lldp) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453726>
<mup> Bug #1453960 changed: maas 1.8, cannot select ip address of node <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453960>
<mup> Bug #1454024 was opened: Able to select a hardware enablement kernel for an image that doesn't support that kernel <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454024>
<mup> Bug #1454132 was opened: 1.8b4 Lacking user feedback in action panel <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454132>
<elurkki> Looking Maas here a bit. Is the normal HP iLO supported in addition with those "Moonshot" ones introduced in the Power type ? Thanks
<elurkki> Using old HP DL360 G5 hardware, what would be preferred power type if the iLO is not supported ? T
<mup> Bug #1454355 was opened: 1.8b4 add extra NIC styling <ui> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454355>
<mup> Bug #1430025 was opened: maas uninstallable on vivid <amd64> <apport-bug> <ec2-images> <juju-net> <vivid> <MAAS:Confirmed> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430025>
<mup> Bug #1430025 changed: maas uninstallable on vivid <amd64> <apport-bug> <ec2-images> <juju-net> <vivid> <MAAS:Confirmed> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430025>
<mup> Bug #1430025 was opened: maas uninstallable on vivid <amd64> <apport-bug> <ec2-images> <juju-net> <vivid> <MAAS:Confirmed> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430025>
#maas 2015-05-13
<mup> Bug #1454469 was opened: 8 nodes transition to failed state within very short period of time <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454469>
<vijayt> Hi
<vijayt> I need help in understanding how to pxe boot (enlist->commission) KVM guests. My VM's NIC model type is virtio and is in same network as MaaS, but pxe process does not succeed, it halts at ""Loading ubuntu/amd64/generic/trusty/release/boot-kernel."
<vijayt> after retrying couple of times it goes through..
<vijayt> is there any specific guideline for configuring VMs for MaaS to support them
<mup> Bug #1437494 changed: Cannot view power details from CLI for New nodes as Admin user. But I can view them in the WebUI <cli> <usability> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437494>
<mup> Bug #1447681 was opened: 1.8b3 Zones on "zone" page doesn't match zones on "node listing" <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447681>
<mup> Bug #1454495 was opened: Changing nic port without deleting/recommissioning always comes up with non-eth0 <cts> <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454495>
<vijaytripathi> Hi
<vijaytripathi> I have setup in which I have maas server able to pxe all hardware nodes w/o any issues, but during PXE process of KVM VMs it halts at "Loading ubuntu/amd64/generic/trusty/release/boot-kernel."
<vijaytripathi> KVM Node and VM Network interface settings are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11108288/
<vijaytripathi> Are there any other settings required here for configuring VMs for MaaS to support them?
<mup> Bug #1454554 was opened: Spinner position on the image import page is off <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454554>
<mup> Bug #1454554 changed: Spinner position on the image import page is off <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454554>
<mup> Bug #1454554 was opened: Spinner position on the image import page is off <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454554>
<mup> Bug #1454554 changed: Spinner position on the image import page is off <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454554>
<mup> Bug #1454495 changed: Boot nic should always be eth0 <cts> <sts> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454495>
<mup> Bug #1453726 changed: MAAS error failed [3/7] (00-maas-03-install-lldpd, 99-maas-01-wait-for-lldpd, 99-maas-02-capture-lldp) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453726>
<anony_> Hi guys, I have a Dell poweredge server that I'm trying to provision using the latest version of MaaS. However, during commissioning the Machine is shutdown and MaaS fails to repower it - giving the error "failed to power on".
<anony_> If you're wondering, Dell poweredge servers make use of IPMI version 2.02
<anony_> My attempts so far where to check whether the hardware clocks are synchronized, and both were in fact properly synced
<anony_> Anyone knows how I can further debug/solve this issue?
<Beret> hi
<bleepbloop> My nodes keep ending up in the "Failed Commissioning" state, could anyone help me trace this down?
<blake_r> bleepbloop: give me about 30 minutes and then I can help you
<bleepbloop> Thank you!
<blake_r> bleepbloop: hey whats up
<blake_r> bleepbloop: what error are you getting
<bleepbloop> blake_r: I just finally traced it down after about 5 days of debugging, what was happening was I have a pfsense box which controls all my external networking and my maas server setup to proxy all traffic over to the local subnet, pfsense was blocking the traffic over ipv6 that was being bridged across the maas server, even though we had all allow rules set.
<bleepbloop> It was causing the pxe booted machines to hang for extremely long periods of time downloading windows updates
<blake_r> bleepbloop: glad you figured that out, I would have been able to help you debug that, lol
<blake_r> bleepbloop: wouldnt*
<bleepbloop> blake_r: yeah I had an inkling it had something to do with our pfsense boxes because I had gone over the configuration of maas many times and everything there felt right, thank you anyway though!
<blake_r> bleepbloop: no problem, glad you got it working let me know if you have nay maas questions
<blake_r> bleepbloop: i be happy to help you out
<bladernr_> Hey guys, what exactly does this mean: Unable to connect to cluster 'Cluster 503bc204-030e-40d9-9c80-7f6112e9a5e6' (503bc204-030e-40d9-9c80-7f6112e9a5e6); no connections available.
<roaksoax> bladernr_: seems like the region cannot contact the cluster
<bladernr_> how have I run out of connections?  I have a 1.7.3 maas install
<bladernr_> region and cluster are on the same machine tooo :/
<roaksoax> bladernr_: check the cluster page to see if the cluster shows as connected or not
<bladernr_> yeah, cluster page says it's connected (check mark)
<bladernr_> and looking at the cluster page specifically, its state says Accepted
<bladernr_> if I click power state, it successfully queries...
<bladernr_> hrmm, probably a transient problem I've just never seen it before
<bladernr_> yeah, thre it goes... now it released
<bladernr_> that was just weird... and this is a MAAS server wtih only 2 nodes and one user.  that was just bizarre
<roaksoax> bladernr_: if the cluster fails to connect, then the region will also say that when trying to connect the cluste
<roaksoax> rso that might have been the reson
<bladernr_> yeah... I found errors in the django log, but I'll not file a bug since I'm on 1.7.3 and not 1.7.4 yet... if It happens once I upgrade to 1.7.4, I'll file one.
<bladernr_> that was just bizarre
<roaksoax> bladernr_: so when you upgrade, you will see that issue while daemons are being restarted
<roaksoax> and the cluster is fully connected again
<bladernr_> ok... thanks for that heads up.  I'll do it in a bit after I finish digging into this thing with images that I'm looking at right now
<bleepbloop> If I have multiple harddrives in a server hooked up to maas, will maas properly handle multiple drives which are not in raid or will it just use one drive and waste the others? Is there a best practice to use with maas and raid?
<dweaver> bleepbloop, normally MAAS will just use a single hard drive for the OS install.  To use the additional drive(s) you would use additional management tools (like Juju/Puppet/Chef/Ansible) or you could modify the preseeds used by MAAS to partition and use the additional drive(s).
<bleepbloop> dweaver: okay thank you!
<stranger_> Hi guys, I have a Dell poweredge server that I'm trying to provision using the latest version of MaaS. However, during commissioning the Machine is shutdown and MaaS fails to repower it - giving the error "failed to power on".
<stranger_> Any clues on how to debug this issue?
<mup> Bug #1454767 was opened: "Node with this Hostname already exists" displays as JSON on Devices tab <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454767>
<elurkki> Getting error for "bmc-config --key-pair Lan_Config:IP_Address_Source" and the server is powered off. Where should I look into to figure out the problem? Thanks a lot
<elurkki> Couldn't find this error from MaaS side, but it is shown on the console when the commisioning is ongoing
<blake_r> elurkki: maas is performing that action
<blake_r> elurkki: the script that does that is at /etc/maas/templates/commissioning-user-data/snippets/maas_ipmi_autodetect.py
<blake_r> elurkki: looks like your machine does not like that option
<elurkki> blake_r: Ok
<elurkki> blake_r: I will check the script
<elurkki> blake_r: Thanks
<blake_r> elurkki: Your welcome
<elurkki> Hmm, I assume I need to install Ubuntu this machine to see why this command fails
<elurkki> +to
<mup> Bug #1454810 was opened: IPMI power template can silently fail <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1454810>
<elurkki> Any tips for bmc-config. The command gives error "Unable to get number of users" when executed with any flag (e.g. bmc-config --checkout) ? Thanks a lot
<lm_> hi all
<lm_> when will 1.8 be released?
<blake_r> roaksoax: ^
<elurkki> Should the machine be reinstalled after stop / start node ?
<elurkki> I assumed that stop/start would be just power off/on
<elurkki> But seems that everytime I stop / start the machine, the OS is reinstalled
<elurkki> Thanks for tips.
<mwenning> elurkki, check in Settings at the very bottom.  There is a clickbox that says "Disk Erasing On Release" and make sure it is unchecked
#maas 2015-05-14
<firl_> I am curious about possibly using MaaS to deploy custom PXE images, anyone able to help / answer questions regarding it?
<elurkki> mwhudson: Oh ! Thanks a lot !
 * mwhudson blinks
<mwhudson> elurkki: i think you mean mwenning
<elurkki> mwhudson: Indeed :) Thanks for both mw
<mup> Bug #1381603 changed: Log rotation for maas.log seems broken or non existent <oil> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381603>
<elurkki> Getting this kind of error "Stderr: u'lsblk: /dev/cciss!c0d0: not a block device\\n'\n"
<elurkki> The lsblk is reading some device which doesn't look device file
<elurkki> It does find "!" character there
<elurkki> hmm
<elurkki> ah there is error already about this
<mup> Bug #1452716 was opened: Unable to delete a node when the DHCP server is down on the cluster <MAAS:In Progress by rbanffy> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452716>
<mup> Bug #1455094 was opened: When attempting to delete a node when the DHCP server is down on the cluster, an unclear message is presented <MAAS:Confirmed for rbanffy> <Ubuntu:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455094>
<mup> Bug #1452716 changed: Unable to delete a node when the DHCP server is down on the cluster <MAAS:Confirmed for rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452716>
<mup> Bug #1455151 was opened: Adding one device on fresh install shows as two devices until page refresh <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455151>
<mup> Bug #1455152 was opened: 1.8b4 unneccesary horizontal devider on cluster page <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455152>
<mup> Bug #1455186 was opened: default selection for deploy action is empty <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455186>
<mup> Bug #1455210 was opened: There is no count displayed of nodes matching the current filter <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455210>
#maas 2015-05-15
<Will> I have maas installed on an orange box. using juju I can load OpenStack. I want to use maas by itself to install/boot several nodes. However, on the nodes page I select a few nodes and run the bulk action but always get an error message: The action "Start selected nodes" could not be performed on 1 node because its state does not allow that action.
<Will> Any idea about what state it is taking about?
<mup> Bug #1415493 changed: MAAS raises 'Cluster Master' (some UUID); no connections available' when changing a cluster interface <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415493>
<mup> Bug #1415493 was opened: MAAS raises 'Cluster Master' (some UUID); no connections available' when changing a cluster interface <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415493>
<mup> Bug #1415493 changed: MAAS raises 'Cluster Master' (some UUID); no connections available' when changing a cluster interface <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415493>
<mup> Bug #1455560 was opened: when I move servers between tags, list in nodes view is out of sync <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455560>
<elurkki> What could be the problem when Commisioning new KVM virtual machine with MaaS the virtual machine gets IP nicely from DHCP, uses it, prints it on the screen, but the IP is not added to the Node. The IP can not seen in the node and from this DNS is not updated.
<elurkki> The IP can be found from "Discovery Data" list aka. lsww:setting: ip: ip, value: 10.0.0.201
<elurkki> Thanks a lot for any tips
<mup> Bug #1455643 was opened: 1.8 regression: Node listing extends past the edge of the screen <MAAS:Triaged by ubuntudotcom1> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455643>
<mup> Bug #1455656 was opened: 1.8beta6: not filter for tags doesn't work <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455656>
<ahasenack> elurkki: commissioning is something temporary, after that the machine changes into Ready and gets powered off, so no IP
<ahasenack> elurkki: do you get that far? To the Ready state and power off?
<elurkki> There I get yes
<bleepbloop> Is there a way to tell how many disks maas thinks a machine has?
<elurkki> ahasenack: Should the MaaS handle the IP to the DNS ?
<ahasenack> elurkki: during commissioning it will use an IP from the so called "dynamic range" that you configured in the cluster
<ahasenack> elurkki: but after all that, with the machine Ready and off, the IP is free
<elurkki> ahasenack: Yep, I can see it gets the IP from DHCP pool
<ahasenack> elurkki: you need to start it
<elurkki> Testing again
<ahasenack> elurkki: once you start it (or deploy, in maas 1.8 terminology), it will get an OS installed and an IP from the "static range". That will be in DNS
<elurkki> Commisioning with fast boot now
<ahasenack> no
<ahasenack> commissioning is only done once
<ahasenack> if it's in the Ready state, you don't need to commission anymore
<elurkki> Can not boot it
<elurkki> Hangs in the PXE
<elurkki> And timeouts
<elurkki> So thought to commision it again
<ahasenack> I thought you said the machine was in the "Ready" state
<elurkki> It is
<elurkki> Power OFf
<elurkki> If I power it on
<ahasenack> these are two things: Ready, and powered off
<ahasenack> if it's Ready, it means it commissioned correctly before
<elurkki> and the machine is powered off in ready state I assume ?
<elurkki> pysically powered off
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: in maas 1.7, go to the node page in maas and click on "discovered details", you will have to search a bit
<ahasenack> elurkki: it's written in the node list page, it's a collumn. What does it say for this machine?
<elurkki> Status: Ready
<ahasenack> elurkki: ok, then select it and from the drop down action menu select "start"
<elurkki> done
<elurkki> "Deploying"
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: okay, do you happen to know what canonical landscape looks for exactly there? I'm having an issue where landscape is attached to maas and is not seeing as many drives as there actually are
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: are you sure it's drives, and not networks? That's what usually trips people (networks)
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: there is one checklist item that wants both on a machine: two disks, and two nics. The later attached to actual networks (can be the same, but must be attached)
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: the failing condition is "At least three machines with more than one disk have been commissioned"
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: ok, then landscape will look for that hardware information from maas, in the "discovered details"
<ahasenack> the disks need to be larger than 1Gb, and cannot be virtio disks
<ahasenack> (if using a VM)
<bleepbloop> Okay, they are all physical machines, I guess what is most likely messing it up is it is detecting one of the disks as 1gb even though it is larger
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: there is a virtual disk that maas uses for commissioning, it appears in that output, but is ignored
<ahasenack> it's a QEMU something something disk
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: one other case I saw once was about raid disks
<ahasenack> some confusion between the actual disks, and the raid device
<bleepbloop> It is probably the raid disks, I have raid enabled, I'm guessing I should just completely disable raid for this case?
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: is it a dell?
<bleepbloop> It is 2 ibm's and an hp
<mup> Bug #1455656 changed: 1.8beta6: not filter for tags doesn't work <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455656>
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: ok, try disabling raid
<ahasenack> then commission again
<ahasenack> if that still doesn't work, enlist again. I'm not sure commissioning picks up this kind of hardware change
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: Will do, I don't have access to the hardware where I am right now, however I will definitely try that monday, thank you! Do you think it will be enough to tell the raid controller to treat each drive as a simple volume? I am only asking because it seems everyone has really struggled with completely disabling raid on this machine, its an IBM x3650
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: all that matters in the end is what linux sees once it boots
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: the code runs the "lshw" tool, you can try it somewhere else if you want
<ahasenack> it two disks are shown as something like /dev/md0, then that will count as one disk only, and the checklist will fail
<ahasenack> unless you have 4 disks ;)
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: the two disks are required because one is used for the OS, and the other is used entirely for storage (ceph or swift)
<ahasenack> so access to the actual disk is needed (the block device)
<mup> Bug #1455656 was opened: 1.8beta6: not filter for tags doesn't work <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455656>
<mup> Bug #1455658 was opened: 1.8beta6: There is no documentation for the filter syntax <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455658>
<mup> Bug #1455659 was opened: 1.8beta6: No way to filter to find nodes that don't have any of a list of tags <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455659>
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: Gotcha, okay I will have to play around with a livecd boot on all of the machines and see what it is really seeing, so out of curiousity, if the machine has 3 drives which are all detected, will it use them all or just use 1 for os and 1 for storage?
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: I think it will use the other 2 for storage
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: we pass it a list of devices from /dev/sda to /dev/sdz, and the storage charm tries them all
<ahasenack> of course, it won't wipe /dev/sda if that's where the OS is :)
<ahasenack> s/wipe/use/
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: very cool, okay thats really useful, does the os always get installed on the first one seen or is it smart about using the smaller one for the os and larger ones for storage?
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: maas installs the OS for the autopilot,
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: I believe it's very simple in that regard: something like alphabetical order of the block devices
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: ah so thats pretty much up to maas at that point
<ahasenack> right
<ahasenack> juju asks maas for an ubuntu trusty machine, maas delivers
<mup> Bug #1455658 changed: 1.8beta6: There is no documentation for the filter syntax <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455658>
<mup> Bug #1455659 changed: 1.8beta6: No way to filter to find nodes that don't have any of a list of tags <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455659>
<ahasenack> then the autopilot says what will be installed there in terms of services
<ahasenack> I have seen a case where the machine had /dev/sda, /dev/sdb and /dev/nvmsomething
<ahasenack> and /dev/nvm* was chosen for the OS
<ahasenack> it was a high end ssd
<ahasenack> had to customise a bit the installation step to have it use /dev/sda, which is what we wanted
<mup> Bug #1455658 was opened: 1.8beta6: There is no documentation for the filter syntax <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455658>
<mup> Bug #1455659 was opened: 1.8beta6: No way to filter to find nodes that don't have any of a list of tags <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455659>
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: Interesting, really wish there was a bit more documentation on just how maas works, it does some stuff where it seems to try to abstract away as much stuff as possible from the user and leaves you wondering just what its going to do in a specific situtation
<elurkki> ahasenack: This node which is trying to "Deploying" just hangs to the "Booting under MAAS direction". Probably my MaaS server just is not capable enough and does have something configured wrong.
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: I think in general it's thought that if you have dozens of machines, grouped somehow, they are bound to be similar
<ahasenack> elurkki: yeah, something else is wrong then, sorry
<ahasenack> elurkki: did the vm do anything else since you clicked on start?
<elurkki> ahasenack: Oh, after 7th boot try it started to go forward from the PXE
<ahasenack> like, install the OS? You would have seen a big wget output here it downloaded images
<ahasenack> elurkki: it's a pretty straight forward setup, we use it all the time (maas with VMs), it's probably a networking issue of some kind
<elurkki> ahasenack: It just powered on, acquired IP from DHCP and then started to try PXE
<ahasenack> don't forget to disable dhcp on the network where you attach maas to, for example
<ahasenack> the only dhcp server should be maas
<elurkki> Yes, there is only MaaS DHCP
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: Well thanks for your help, I'll give disabling the raids as much as possible a go and hope it works!
<elurkki> reading MaaS syslog to see
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: good luck
<elurkki> But I agree about other problems
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: if you hit more issues, you can try askubuntu.com with the autopilot and/or landscape tags
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: I rarely idle here
<elurkki> I assume this old Fujitsu RX100 S4 with deadly old virtualization support is just pulling my leg
<ahasenack> I mean, I *idle* here :)
<ahasenack> elurkki: I created it all in virt-manager
<bleepbloop> ahasenack: Will do, I was eyeing that up as well however figured I'd try here first :P
<ahasenack> elurkki: network, vms
<ahasenack> bleepbloop: sure
<elurkki> ahasenack: I am using bridged network. It might be problem as well
<ahasenack> hm
<ahasenack> elurkki: I used NAT, what virt-manager calls NAT
<ahasenack> elurkki: just disabled DHCP
<ahasenack> elurkki: then created the vm for maas, and for the nodes, attached to this network
<ahasenack> elurkki: that's the simplest case and should work. Later on you can try more advanced scenarios
<elurkki> ahasenack: yep, probably have to test that scenario first
<ahasenack> that's isolated enough, and allows the nodes to reach the internet without problems
<elurkki> I agree
<ahasenack> but you can only reach the nodes from your machine, of course
<ahasenack> I'm gonna go
<ahasenack> good luck guys
<ahasenack> see you around
<elurkki> thanks a lot for all the help
<elurkki> cu later
#maas 2015-05-16
<mup> Bug #1455722 was opened: 1.8beta6: deadlock detected <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455722>
<mup_> Bug #1455770 was opened: 100 GB disk shows as 1 in GUI <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455770>
<heartones> hi every one, I have trouble provisioning my maas nodes because of not detecting bmc power parameters can any one help with this
<heartones> I have 6 HP servers dl585 that I need to provision with a maas server, using ubuntu cloud, I have two cisco switches to connect the bmc/impi for managment traffic and the other switch for regular public connectivity, every thing gonig well except for when maas is trying to power on servers using remote bmc power parameters, I get no power method detected or time out
#maas 2016-05-16
<mup> Bug #1582070 opened: Pick up wrong grub.cfg if another filesystem exist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582070>
<Nikos4333> hello!
<Nikos4333> I have downloaded images to install to my nodes but maas sends me "could not find kernel image"
<Nikos4333> do you know whats happening
<Nikos4333> ?
<Nikos4333> plz ? :D47
<Nikos4333> fantastic maas gurus? :D
<mup> Bug #1569483 changed: [2.0] Can't deploy CentOS  <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1569483>
<mup> Bug #1582243 opened: [2.0b5] Rack controller FAILED authentication from '192.168.10.3:59270'; dropping connection. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582243>
<mup> Bug #1582293 opened: Allow secure wipe of New systems before Commissioning [fails] <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582293>
<terje> hi, I have some compute nodes I'd like to install, that contain a pre-existing OS.
<terje> They have a /ec2/ directory with some cloud-init stuff in there and so maas isn't imaging them properly.
<terje> Is there a way to tell MAAS to wipe the disks before trying to commissioning them?
<shewless> hello. I installed maas on ubuntu 16.04 and I cannot find the "DHCP configuration" part in the web interface. I think I have to add a subnet but I'm not sure
<mup> Bug #1582323 opened: Commissioning fails when competing cloud metadata resides on disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582323>
<shewless> I know which interface I want to be the dhcp/pxe server. But I'm unsure exactly how to configure that.  Do I just add a subnet and "provide DHCP"? Do I have to assign an IP from the DHCP range on my MAAS server?
<shewless> The getting started page is kind of useless http://maas.io/get-started I think because I'm using 16.04... but
<shewless> The turn on DHCP and DNS part is totally different
<terje> shewless: networks -> click untagged for the network
<terje> then, take action
<kiko> shewless, what terje said
<kiko> shewless, it will get better with the new install experience we're working on
<shewless> terje: thanks. I did that. It told me there is no subnet. So I created a subnet
<shewless> terje: but do I have to manually assign an IP address to my maas interface?
<shewless> or does maas take care of that
<shewless> (I have a management network already setup so I can get to the UI, but I want to use a different interface for dhcp)
<shewless> kiko: I think I have to assign an IP address to the interface I intend to use as the dchp provider. Is there a way to do that through maas?
<terje> manually assign it
<terje> no, there isn't. Edit /etc/network/interfaces
<kiko> shewless, no, it's a common question
<shewless> thanks guys. I can do that. Should the "gateway" be the maas server itself (I'm setting up a private network just for maas to provision)
<terje> shewless: that's how I do it.
<terje> you then have to configure nat/masquerading in iptables
<terje> so you're computes can get out to the world and download stuff they need.
<terje> on the gateway/maas system.
<shewless> yikes.. how do I do that?
<terje> something like this: http://pastebin.com/raw/fvVjJPg9
<shewless> eth0 would be my "management" port with internet access?
<terje> yes, the interface with an IP that can 'ping 8.8.8.8' for example.
<shewless> terje: Sould the "dhcpd" service be running in the "services" section of my maas controller?
<shewless> my machines don't appear to be getting dhcp offers from my maas server
<terje> on the maas server, do: ps aux|grep dhcp
<shewless> hmm.. doesn't appear to be running
<terje> can you show me (on pastebin):
<terje> ip a s
<terje> and
<terje> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<shewless> http://pastebin.com/26zy0TWC
<terje> you don't have an IP on enp2s0 for your private network
<jhobbs> 48
<jhobbs> oops
<terje> actually..
<terje> you're using 169.254
<terje> this is a special network - don't use it.
<terje> change that to 172.20.0/24 for example.
<shewless> ah crap.. how embarassing
<shewless> terje: that actually makes more sense. as soon as a added the IP to the interface maas automatically picked up the subnet
<shewless> terje: okay dhcpd is now running .. that's good. for some reason my device still didn't pxe boot though
<shewless> terje: I can see that dhcpd is running, but when I boot my node via PXE is does not receive an offer. I tried booting my node from hard disk and then manually configuring the pxe NIC to ensure they can talk.. and they can
<shewless> any ideas?
<shewless> I see this in the logs:
<shewless> DHCPDISCOVER from 00:25:90:52:3c:cd via enp2s0: network vlan-5002: no free leases
<shewless> I tried to reconfigure the dhcp in the "take action" menu. we'll see if that helps
<terje> you can't pxeboot on a VLAN'd interface.
<terje> needs to be a flat network
<shewless> terje: I'm not sure why it has a vlan there. After re-configuring DHCP on the interface it seems to allow the systems to PXE boot
<shewless> I can see they are all running 16.04 LTS now.. but they are not showing up in maas for some reason
<shewless> Would I see them in the "Nodes" tab?
<terje> yes
<terje> so, login on console to one of them and manually pxeboot it
<terje> then, watch it go
<shewless> I did
<shewless> it looks like it puts ubuntu on it
<terje> that's not how it works.
<shewless> so I shouldn't be staring at a login prompt?
<terje> no
<terje> that's likely from a previous install
<shewless> I can see it PXE boots
<shewless> I'll watch the console more closely
<terje> it will pxeboot an image, then publish information to maas about the hardware.
<terje> maas will mark the hardware as 'new'
<terje> can you login to one of the 16.04 systems?
<terje> I'm curious about something
<shewless> I see booting under MAAS dircation..
<shewless> loading ubunttu/amd64/generic/xenial/release/boot-kernel
<terje> yep, that's all correct
<shewless> and then it proceeds to boot
<terje> can you login to the OS once it boots?
<shewless> uh.. not sure what the login would be
<terje> under nodes, you don't see anything, correct?
<shewless> oddly it's presenting itself as "node-1" should it have that hostname?
<shewless> correct.. .nodes is empty
<terje> ok, so maas didn't install that OS
<shewless> but I can see the whole "MAAS direction"
<terje> what's happening is
<shewless> and I know these guys weren't running 16.04before
<terje> maas pxeboot's the thing
<terje> loads a ramdisk
<terje> decides for some reason that it's not going to use it and it reboots from disk.
<terje> you're maas didn't put an OS on there..
<terje> trust me. :)
<shewless> I trust you :)
<terje> ok, so you need to login to one of those computes.
<shewless> I don't know what the login is
<terje> ok, so boot one of those computes from the ubuntu 16.04 install ISO and go into rescue mode.
<shewless> okay. I can do that. What will I be looking for?
<terje> you want to boot into a shell
<terje> once you have a shell, run: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1000
<terje> then, pxeboot that compute again
<terje> this obviously nukes your disk so just tripple check this is the compute you think it is. :)
<shewless> I see. I used a different "imager" mirantis fuel.. so maybe it left these nodes in a weird state
<terje> I think I know the issue
<terje> and that is, maas uses cloud-init when it profiles the system.
<terje> if the previous installer left some cloud-init stuff on sda, maas will refuse to use it.
<shewless> I see. it's weird because I knew what the root password was but maas seemed to have changed it.. is that possible?
<terje> by wiping sda, you'll resolve the issue.
<terje> no
<terje> maas isn't doing anything to those systems.
<shewless> okay. let me try and wipe the disks
<terje> if booting from ISO, use "rescue a broken system" to get a shell
<shewless> terje: thanks.. . my first system is now showing in "nodes" so I guess that did the trick
<terje> one last question for you..
<shewless> sure
<terje> who's the man?
<terje> :P
<shewless> terje is the man :P
<terje> I'm setting up my own 16.04 OS cluster right now as well.
<terje> so, maybe we can help each other
<shewless> I'll do what I can to help
<shewless> it would be supper if MAAS could give the option to auto clear the cloud-init space
<terje> or just wipe the disks prior to doing an inventory
<shewless> yeah
<terje> perhaps it can
<terje> and I just don't know about it
<shewless> terje: So My IPMI is on my "management" network.. my maas controller is on the same network but for some reason cannot ping the IPMI guys
<terje> you're not able to ping your IPMI interfaces from the maas controller?
<terje> that doesn't sound right to me.
<terje> are you planning to install openstack on your cluster?
<shewless> terje: I can now. I guess the default state for un-commissioned nodes is to turn them off
<terje> yea, it is.
<shewless> that kept screwing with me
<terje> ah
<terje> so, again, is this going to be an openstack deployment?
<shewless> I am planning on installing openstack, yes
<terje> have a look at this: http://conjure-up.io/
<shewless> hmm. so maas, juju, and now conjure-up?
<terje> conjure-up is for 16.04 only
<terje> if you're using 14.04 then I think it's autostart
<kiko> and pretty awesome
<shewless> "autopilot"?
<shewless> I guess I need to figure out how to get juju installed then first
<terje> no, I don't think you do
<terje> sudo apt-get install conjure-up
<terje> sudo conjure-up openstack
<shewless> so what is the intention of this conjure-up?
<shewless> and should I conjure "OpenStack" or "OpenStack Autopilot"
<terje> done for now.. good luck
<shewless> okay thanks terje
<bdx> network-interface-peeps: https://github.com/juju/juju/issues/5409
<mup> Bug #1582418 opened: # of cpu cores and amount of ram incorrectly reported <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582418>
<pacavaca> Hey guys! Is it possible to deploy an image created by clonezilla with maas? Or, what's the other good way to get customized (some configs + packages) ubuntu/centos version deployed by maas?
#maas 2016-05-17
<thetrav> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.9/configure.html#ssl-support <- the docs tell me to set the maas url to a non standard https port on localhost... is that legit?
<sharef> hello guys,  I wonder if you guys might be able to point me toward a fix or reason why I can't use "maas my_login nodes accept-all" when working from the instructions from maas.ubuntu.com
<sharef> brand new install, ubuntu 16.04, trying to learn maas from the top
<thetrav> so I followed the docs for getting maas to use ssl
<thetrav> however now my node can't access the cloud init metadata
<thetrav> so is the entire maas team UK based?  or some other similar time zone?  I never seem to find anyone online here
<mup> Bug #1536604 changed: IntegrityError while uploading leases - when there are reserved IP's on the dynamic range <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Released by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536604>
<mup> Bug #1576194 changed: Enlistment via DHCP fails because DNS has bogus PTR record <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576194>
<mup> Bug #1580712 changed: 1.9: dhcp update error: str object has no attribute mac <MAAS:Fix Released by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580712>
<johnnnn> hello, do you know why my nodes stack at -maas enlisting node- ?
<brendand> johnnnn, i think it was a bug in an earlier version. what's your version?
<johnnnn> its 1.7.6
<johnnnn> in the maas it says "node added but never seen" wtf ;D
<brendand> ah ok
<brendand> i didn't mean that early
<brendand> johnnnn, which release is it enlisting with?
<johnnnn> i tried ubuntu amd 14.04 but something failed and now I try ubuntu 16 amd
<johnnnn> brendand
<brendand> johnnnn, i assume the maas-server is trusty?
<johnnnn> y
<Guest_74744> Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> stars are not doing Allah is doign
<johnnnn> brendand, is this a bug?
<Guest_74744> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> and the point ? :P
<johnnnn> Guest_74744
<brendand> johnnnn, spam bot, clearly
<Guest_74744> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> ahhh ok
<Guest_74744> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> they just log in and start spamming ? :D
<brendand> i don't have ops, sorry
<Guest_74744> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> ok
<johnnnn> np thanks anyway man
<Guest_74744> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<brendand> johnnnn, what hardware are you using?
<Guest_74744> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> brendand, I have one laptop and I am trying to make it work with vms
<Guest_74744> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> 8gb ram i7 core
<Guest_74744> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_74744> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<brendand> johnnnn, oh good, vm's is what i have too
<johnnnn> brendand, whats your server? trusty or something newer?
<brendand> johnnnn, my server is a vm too
<Guest_74744> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<johnnnn> hahahahahha
<johnnnn> this bot is funny
<brendand> johnnnn, btw you can use ignore if it's bothering you
<blahdeblah> Any ops around to kick it?
<brendand> slash ignore
<brendand> <nick>
 * blahdeblah has already ignored :-)
<johnnnn> brendand, ahhh i see thanks its usefull :)
<Guest_74744> Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<brendand> johnnnn, how complex is your network? is it typical laptop connected to wifi router?
<Guest_74744> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> brendand, yeah its this exactly
<Guest_74744> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> job is not doing Allah is doing
<brendand> johnnnn, i'll see what i can find, but i have to go for lunch, so it will be a little bit. hope you get somewhere in the meantime
<Guest_74744> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> brendand, yeah ok thank you very much
<Guest_74744> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<johnnnn> brendand, i will go for lunch in a bit too :)
<Guest_74744> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_74744> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Guest_74744> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<brendand> johnnnn, did you add nodes just by pxe booting them (enlist) or through the ui?
<Guest_74744> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<johnnnn> brendand, through pxe booting
<brendand> ok
<Guest_74744> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_74744> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_74744> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<Guest_74744> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<Guest_74744> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_74744> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<Guest_74744> one letter read from book of allah amounts to one good deed and Allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<Guest_74744> hearts get rusted as does iron with water to remove rust from heart recitation of Quran and rememberance of death
<Guest_74744> heart is likened to a mirror
<Guest_74744> when a person commits one sin a black dot sustains the heart
<shantanu> Hello everyone,
<shantanu> i am getting one error while trying to install ubuntu autopilot on 14.04
<shantanu> ""  ERROR failed to bootstrap environment: cannot start bootstrap instance: gomaasapi: got error back from server: 400 BAD REQUEST ({"storage": ["Specify a storage device to be able to deploy this node.", "Mount the root '/' filesystem to be able to deploy this node."]})  ""
<shantanu> can any one help me on this
<shantanu> you can contact me if i am not available on pagare.shantanu@gmail.com
<shantanu_> " ERROR failed to bootstrap environment: cannot start bootstrap instance: gomaasapi: got error back from server: 400 BAD REQUEST ({"storage": ["Specify a storage device to be able to deploy this node.", "Mount the root '/' filesystem to be able to deploy this node."]}) "
<shantanu_> getting this error while bootstrapping juju
<shantanu_> on ubuntu 14.04
<shantanu_> can any one help me on this
<shantanu_> you can also contact me on pagare.shantanu@gmail.com if i am not available
<shantanu> :-D
<brendand> shantanu_, it means the root filesystem is not mounted, do you know why that might be the case?
<jwitko> Hey All, good day to you.  I have a configuration question with MAAS (Latest stable version).  My network setup is that there is a switch per cabinet.  Each switch contains a /24 IP space.  However my MAAS host has a single interface to one of those switches.
<jwitko> How can I make it so that MAAS in the one cabinet can provide DHCP and provisioning for servers searching a DHCP lease in the other cabinet
<jmmills> jwitko: vlans
<jwitko> jmmills my network engineer refuses to implement vlans  ;\
<jwitko> jmmills, I know we can set up a dhcp relay.  but then I don't think i can differentiate between the servers right ?
<jmmills> Well in order to provde DHCP lease another cabinet with another switch you are going to have to have layer 2 adjacency
<jwitko> so i would have no way to identify which server is from which cabinet and therefore can not assign an appropriate IP
<jmmills> You could use a DHCP relay
<jwitko> so if the switch in each cabinet hosts a /24 address range
<jwitko> how would I be able to say, for example
<jwitko> "ok you're coming from cabinet2,  therefore you get 10.0.2.0/24 IP"
<jwitko> normally this would be done via vlan or interface in MAAS
<jwitko> not sure if there is a way to make that work without dedicated physical interface into each switch or vlan tagging ?
<jmmills> interface alias for dhcpd?
<jwitko> sorry?
<jmmills> Set up an interface alias on your maas host, then setup a dhcpd on that interface, then relay to that interface
<jmmills> I'm just guessing off the top of my head here
<jwitko> jmmills sorry but I fail to see how that solves the above issue?  How would the alias interface be able to tell what cabinet a server was coming in on
<jmmills> because each dhcpd instance+alias maps to a specific cabinet and hands out the correct address space
<jwitko> so you're saying you set up two DHCP managed interfaces in MAAS and set one up with info for cabinet2.  Then point the DHCP relay on the network side to that interface IP ?
<jwitko> The only issue there is MAAS only allows one interface per physical interface to be managed
<jmmills> You can add multiple interfaces to MAAS,  no?
<jwitko> yes but they must be connected to a physical interface
<jmmills> oh yeah, layer 2
<jwitko> and only one virtual interface per physical interface can be managed by MAAS at a time
<jmmills> vlans
<jmmills> tell your network engineer to do his job :)
<jwitko> "Another cluster interface already connects network interface p2p2 to an IPv4 network."
<jwitko> thats the error MAAS gives when attempting to manage two interfaces connected to the same physical
<jwitko> jmmills maybe if i install a second cluster I can do that?
<jmmills> Well you could institute policy and say only one MaaS node per switch
<mup> Bug #1582836 opened: use http for stream mirror, not https <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582836>
<mrhillsman> hey, does rackspace metrics use an openstack project under the hood? if so which one?
<mrhillsman> bah, wrong server
#maas 2016-05-18
<mup> Bug #1582944 opened: maasserver.rpc.tests.test_regionservice:TestRegionService.test_start_up_logs_failure_if_all_endpoint_options_fail fails ~15-20% of the time <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582944>
<mpjetta> I’m trying to debug some network issues while bootstrapping juju 2.0 to my new MAAS 2.0. The node comes up but hangs for a 5 minute timeout on bringup up network. The node finally loads and I can ping it and SSH is up on port 22 but I can’t SSH in and immediately get a “Connection reset by xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port 22” . any ideas?
<dmick> looking at http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/os-support.html#generated-images-vs-custom-images
<dmick> how does one generate a custom Ubuntu image (say, with preinstalled packages)?
<dmick> maas-image-builder claims only CentOS/RHEL
<dmick> (and the ppa has apparently moved from that documented locatino)
<jwitko> Hey All,  I have some servers getting stuck at the "comissioning" stage.  Does anyone know how I can trouble shoot?
<shantanu> Need help
<shantanu> Getting this error while deploying
<shantanu> Specify a storage device to be able to deploy this node.", "Mount the root '/' filesystem to be able to deploy this node MAAS Deployment
<KwootAtWork> newbie question: if on maas 1.9.2 I select "subnets" and I never get past the "loading" stage. How can I find out what is going wrong?
<KwootAtWork> Ok,other question. If during system image download to maas the filesystem is full, the download halts. After adding more lvm space to the filesystem it is possible to start a new download. But maas keeps telling me "Cannot add machine until boot images have been imported. To fix, visit the images page.". Where can I find the marker that says that download failed?
<jeffb> my MAAS won't autoboot my nodes. comes back very quickly with 1 node cannot be powered on. wakeonlan and etherwake both installed & work from CLI
<jeffb> have added etherwake into sudoers file already
<jeffb> any ideas what to check would be appreciated
<mup> Bug #1583093 opened: Fail to deploy if VLAN are configured <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583093>
<mup> Bug #1560830 changed: maas power check won't work with ipmi hosts with the string 'on' in them <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560830>
<mup> Bug #1578713 changed: maas cli help message shows API 1.0 after upgrade to 2.0 <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578713>
<FLU__> Does anyone have a recommendation where to find someone that will setup maas on ubuntu 15.04
<LoRez> FLU__: on a non-LTS release?
<mup> Bug #1560830 opened: maas power check won't work with ipmi hosts with the string 'on' in them <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560830>
<dmick> how does one generate a custom Ubuntu image (say, with preinstalled packages)?
<dmick> maas-image-builder claims only CentOS/RHEL
<mup> Bug #1560830 changed: maas power check won't work with ipmi hosts with the string 'on' in them <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560830>
<mup> Bug #1560830 opened: maas power check won't work with ipmi hosts with the string 'on' in them <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560830>
<mup> Bug #1560830 changed: maas power check won't work with ipmi hosts with the string 'on' in them <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560830>
<kiko> dmick, that's a great question for smoser or blake_r_ :)
<dmick> thanks for the tip kiko
<kiko> I've been looking for some docs on that for a long time
<dmick> I'm even having trouble finding anything about what teh format of the image is expected to be
<kiko> dmick, the only other hint I can give you is that the image is installed using curtin
<kiko> that's the installer
<dmick> yeah, I found that, and so perhaps "some sort of tarball" is my clue so far
<dmick> haven't actually tried to read curtin source yet
<kiko> dmick, you'd have gotten an answer by now except the guys are sprinting in vancouver this week
<kiko> dmick, maybe write to the list or ask on askubuntu if you get bored
<dmick> ok
<pacavaca> is there an easy way to create a custom ubuntu image for maas? by custom I mean ubuntu + some additional packages installed and config changes made. The number of changes is quite big, so it's not wise to do them every time through preseed scripts and I'm looking for some way to create an fs snapshot and feed it to maas.
<mup> Bug #1583317 opened: No visible warning when ipmipower fails or raises an error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583317>
<kiko> pacavaca, are you in league with dmick?
<kiko> pacavaca, I'm asking because he just asked the same thing a few hours ago :)
<kiko> pacavaca, could you post a question on askubuntu.com?
<kiko> I'll get it answered
<kiko> the team is sprinting in vancouver so slow to answer IRC this week
<pacavaca> kiko: no, I came up with this question independently, don't know who is dmick :) Ok, will post it there, thank you!
<pacavaca> actually, there're similar quistions with no answer already. This one for example http://askubuntu.com/questions/725017/how-to-generate-a-custom-image-of-ubuntu-for-maas
<dmick> pacavaca: I've just been asking it in here yesterday and today
<kiko> pacavaca, okay, subscribe to that one (dmick too he likes) and I'll get an answer put in
<dmick> yeah, I found that one last night.  I'll glom on.
<pacavaca> kiko: thank you!
<kiko> s/he likes/if he likes/
<dmick> kiko: is my launchpad login good for that, or is it separate?
<kiko> dmick, I think it's the same SSO yes
<dmick> ah yeah, UI FTW
<pacavaca> stackoverflow login works too
<mup> Bug #1583333 opened: [2.0b5] duplicate key on startup: Key (vid, fabric_id)=(2, 0) already exists. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583333>
<mup> Bug #1583349 opened: Minimum kernel set on node breaks commissioning : no image ubuntu/amd64/hwe-x/trusty/no-such-image/boot-kernel <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583349>
#maas 2016-05-19
<mup> Bug #1583392 opened: Cannot disable DHCP if you remove the subnet first ("Cannot configure DHCP: At least one dynamic range is required.") <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583392>
<mup> Bug #1583393 opened: Web UI shows DNS server as 0.0.0.0 when it is not set <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583393>
<mup> Bug #1583395 opened: "Enable DHCP" on VLAN does not setup a Reserved Dynamic range for secondary (IPv6) subnets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583395>
<mup> Bug #1583402 opened: Generated hostnames in 2.0 are much less friendly than 1.9 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583402>
<mup> Bug #1583393 changed: Web UI shows DNS server as 0.0.0.0 when it is not set <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583393>
<mup> Bug #1583402 changed: Generated hostnames in 2.0 are much less friendly than 1.9 <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583402>
<johnny__> hello!
<johnny__> I am trying to add some nodes to my maas server
<johnny__> but they stack in status new
<johnny__> they never go to commisioning
<johnny__> do you have any idea whats going on?
<sbv> hi everyone, with MAAS 1.9.2 is it possible to add custom A or CNAME records into zone controlled by MAAS?
<shewless> Hi. I had a working maas server but I tried to change the networking a bit  so that it would assign an IP on the pxe interface as well as another interface. Since I've done that I can't deploy anymore. I see a message flash on the console about some network problem.. do you know if there is a console log I'd be able to view to get more info?
<shewless> Here are the logs I can see: http://pastebin.com/Nh3880Hh
<shewless> Since my devices are failing deployment I see this on the console on boot: Cloud-init: url_helper.py.: Calling 'http://169.254.169.254/2009-04-04/meta-data/instance-id failed  Failed to establish a new connection (errno 101 Network is unreachable)
<shewless> But I can see that PXE booting is working correctly so the pxe network must be at least partially working
<shewless> Does my subnet which is providing DHCP HAVE to have a gateway? I removed the gateway because I wanted to add a default gateway on a different subnet after the fact - could that be causing the problem?
<shewless> I'm trying with a gateway set on my PXE/DHCP network. I'll report progress
<mup> Bug #1583670 opened: [2.0b5] No way to read settings, like proxy, for non-admin users <juju> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583670>
<shewless> anyone happen to be around to help me figure out why I can't commission/deploy servers? I previously described my problem. After adding a gateway I still have a problem
<roaksoax> shewless: it seems that you don't have network connectivity to the region controller
<roaksoax> shewless: so it is unable to access the metadata
<shewless> roaksoax: but wouldn't pxe fail if that was the case?
<roaksoax> shewless: what do you have in /etc/maas/rackd.conf ?
<shewless> cluster_uuid: 6137711c-bc3f-4ffd-9080-c76c26635bb3 maas_url: http://localhost:5240/MAAS
<mup> Bug #1583685 opened: [2.0b5] Can't force the import of images per Rack COntroller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583685>
<roaksoax> shewless: change localhost with the IP address of the region controller that the machine you are deploying can reach
<roaksoax> shewless: for example, if it is a single maas server
<roaksoax> shewless: and your DHP range is 10.10.10.0/24
<roaksoax> shewless: put the IP address of the region under the same range
<shewless> roaksoax: it is a single maas server. Currently I'm using 172.20.0.1/20
<roaksoax> shewless: ok, so your maas server has an IP in 172.20.0.1/20 right ?
<shewless> roaksoax: actually I just tried "commissioning" a server which was previously working and it does not receive an offer while PXE booting.. so that's not good
<shewless> yes. the maas server is 172.20.0.1
<roaksoax> shewless: so just change localhost with the IP of your maas server in that range and that should fix it
<roaksoax> shewless: ok so do that, change localhost with 172.20.0.1
<shewless> roaksoax: okay.  any idea how it got "messed up"?
<roaksoax> shewless: the problem when chossing localhost is that MAAS would take all of the IP's of your region controller and chose "any"
<roaksoax> shewless: sometimes it will chose the right one, sometimes it may not and ther emay be various resons why it may not
<roaksoax> but I think we can look into trying to be starter
<shewless> hmm. I also have an "external facing" IP on my maas server
<shewless> should I put that IP in or the PXE network IP?
<shewless> also, do I need to restart any services after changing rackd.conf?
<roaksoax> shewless: no, the reason why it may be failing, it is because is taking the "external facing" isntead of the "internal facing"
<roaksoax> shewless: so ensuring that /etc/maas/rackd.conf points to the "internal facing" would solve your problem
<mup> Bug #1583685 changed: [2.0b5] Can't force the import of images per Rack COntroller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583685>
<shewless> roaksoax: okay I tried that. the host still isn't pxe booting. When I tcpdump on the interface with the 172.20.0.1 IP on the maas server I see the Bootp/dhcp requests come in from the server I'm trying to commision.. but no repsonse
<roaksoax> shewless: restart maas-rackd
<roaksoax> shewless: and that should trigger a reconfiguration
<roaksoax> shewless: if you have a full console log
<roaksoax> shewless: it would be helpful as well
<shewless> how do I restart maas-rackd? can I get the console log from the maas server somehow?
<roaksoax> shewless: sudo service maas-rackd restart
<roaksoax> shewless: and no, maas doesn't store console logs
<shewless> unfortunately I don't have console logging on my servers at the moment
<shewless> roaksoax: restarting maas-rackd seemed to help at least a little. The PXE boot worked.. we'll see how far it gets
<mup> Bug #1583685 opened: [2.0b5] Can't force the import of images per Rack COntroller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583685>
<roaksoax> shewless: if maas makes it to networking and cloud-init configures networking, you will find console logs in /var/log/maas/rsyslog/ , but only starting from 2.09
<roaksoax> shewless: if maas makes it to networking and cloud-init configures networking, you will find console logs in /var/log/maas/rsyslog/ , but only starting from 2.0
<shewless> roaksoax: Okay my system comissioned correctly!! So is it okay if I remove the gateway and dns settings from the network that provides PXE? What I mean is I don't want the hosts I'm deploying to have a "gateway" of 172.20.0.1.  Is that okay to do that?
<shewless> roaksoax: I'm using 2.0.0 so I guess I could check those logs
<dbainbri> is there a URL that can be hit in MAAS to just verify that MAAS is "up" and accepting APIs calls, w/o first authenticating? looking to use that URL in an Ansible script to determine when to move forward
<kiko> dbainbri, good question
<kiko> roaksoax, what of the idea of asking when the package is installed the first time what interface(s) rackd should be listening on?
<kiko> dbainbri, GET /api/2.0/version/
<kiko> dbainbri, I don't think that requires authentication
<kiko> dbainbri, care to ask in askubuntu.com? I'll provide a working example too
<dbainbri> kiko: that resulted in HTML, which looked like a redirect for login
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> dbainbri, could you make an askubuntu.com question so I don't lose your request?
<dbainbri> y
<kiko> meanwhile talking to a developer
<dbainbri> kiko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/774792/unauthorized-maas-url-to-validate-server-is-up-and-running
<dbainbri> kiko: right now using an unauthorized response from /api/1.0/maas/
<kiko> dbainbri, <allenap> kiko: Ah, /MAAS/api/version/ (note no "2.0") is probably best. It ought to return HTTP 200, content-type text/plain, with the body content "2.0".
<kiko> dbainbri, also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1583715
<dbainbri> kiko: allenap: on a 1.9 server I get a HTTP 302, no content
<dbainbri> kiko: allenap: also a Location redirect to login
<kiko> bejesus
<kiko> that's depressing
<kiko> I will need to look at the source now
<shewless> Hello. Thanks to roaksoax I was able to get my maas server to work again!  I have 4 servers I can commission/deploy but I have 1 server that fails to commission. Here are the console logs: http://pastebin.com/59L7Km8t
<shewless> Looks like some modules-final thing didn't run all the way to completion.
<kiko> shewless, is there nothing relevant prior to that?
<shewless> kilo: I'll paste the whole thing in a minute
<kiko> dbainbri, this is really weird.
<kiko> the VersionHandler is marked with AnonymousOperationsHandler
<kiko> or inherits from it
<mup> Bug #1583715 opened: MAAS version API call should not require authentication <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583715>
<shewless> hmm.. it seems deleting the console log wasn't a great idea.. it's not populating at all now :)
<kiko> indeed
<shewless> Hello. Does anyone know if maas can be easily integrated into ansible?
<terje> https://github.com/waldemarbautista/maansible
#maas 2016-05-20
<tx> Hey guys, I can't seem to find the documentation on manually configuring an existing DHCP server. Lots of places point to http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs2.0/configure.html#manual-dhcp
<tx> but it seems to no longer be on the page.
<tx> nevermind, all good
<mup> Bug #1583891 opened: clean up boot-resources before syncing images as well as after <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583891>
<ricos> hello!
<ricos> My maas server can install ubuntu 16 on my nodes but when I choose ubuntu 14 it says kernel image not found
<ricos> and I have added the right images
<ricos> is this a bug or something?
<ricos> cause I am trying to install a local cluster and I need the 14.04 version
<mup> Bug #1584047 opened: [1.9.3] maas-dhcp failure while/after upgrading to 1.9.3: apparmor_parser: Unable to replace "/usr/sbin/dhcpd".  Permission denied; attempted to load a profile while confined? <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584047>
<mup> Bug #1584047 changed: [1.9.3] maas-dhcp failure while/after upgrading to 1.9.3: apparmor_parser: Unable to replace "/usr/sbin/dhcpd".  Permission denied; attempted to load a profile while confined? <oil> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584047>
<shewless> Hi. I'm getting "Failed commissioning" on a host. Can someone help me determine why it failed? I have a couple hosts with the same hardware spec that work okay.  Here is the console log: http://pastebin.com/eeaMUvPs
<shewless> I can paste more relevant sections if required.
<shewless> I see this message.. but I'm not sure if it's the root cause or not.. and I don't know what it means: May 20 15:41:27 controller-3 [CLOUDINIT] handlers.py[WARNING]: failed posting event: start: modules-final/config-final-message: running config-final-message with frequency always
<mup> Bug #1584120 opened: maas doesn't seem to like authenticating proxy URLs <amd64> <apport-bug> <xenial> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584120>
<kiko> shewless, let me check
<shewless> kiko: awesome thanks. I have more logs if  you want.. but the rest of the logs didn't really look meaningful
<kiko> shewless,
<kiko> May 20 15:41:26 controller-3 [CLOUDINIT] util.py[WARNING]: Failed running /var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh [1]
<kiko> shewless, are you supplying your own user_data?
<kiko> if not, could you get that file into a pastebin?
<kiko> [1]#012Traceback (most recent call last):#012  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/cloudinit/util.py", line 715, in runparts#012    subp(prefix + [exe_path], capture=False)#012  File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/cloudinit/util.py", line 1704, in subp#012    cmd=args)#012cloudinit.util.ProcessExecutionError: Unexpected error while running command.#012Command: ['/var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh']#012Exit code: 1#012Reason: -#
<kiko> dout: ''#012Stderr: ''
<kiko> smoser, any hint on the above?
<shewless> kiko: I am not supplying any user_data (at least not on purpose)
<kiko> hmmm!
<kiko> shewless, can you get the output of that user_data.sh?
<kiko> shewless, are you on 1.9.3?
<kiko> if so, you can pause commissioning and get access to that file to see what is running
<smoser> kiko, cloud-init is just reporting that the code maas fed it to run exited non-zero
<kiko> by selecting a special option
<shewless> I'm on 2.0.0
<shewless> I'm not sure how to get the contents of user_data.sh.
<smoser> shewless, you may be able to ssh into the instance.
<shewless> Is there a "default" login?
<kiko> shewless, using your registered ssh key with the ubuntu user
<smoser> oh... commissioning. i'm not sure what /who's ssh keys are in tehre.
<smoser> kiko, during comissioning ?
<kiko> smoser, I think we changed commissioning to add the keys if you select an option when you commission
<smoser> whos keys ?
<kiko> when you click on commission, there are three radiobuttons
<kiko> I assume the user who triggers it?
<kiko> err checkboxes
<smoser> right. when you explicitly commission i guess.
<kiko> isn't commissioning always explicit?
 * kiko <- clueless
<smoser> and i guess even when you just accept a node, then *someone* did the accept.
<kiko> oh, when you accept does it trigger comissioning automatically?
<smoser> i think so :). i might ask someone on the maas team to be sure though ;)
<smoser> but yeah, you shoudl be able to ssh in, shewless . and then /var/log/cloud-init-output.log might have something useful in it.
<shewless> Is there an easy way for me to determine what IP was assigned to this box?
<shewless> Don't see it in DNS
<kiko> smoser, why don't we ship that back to maas by default?
<kiko> feels like we have everything needed to do so
<kiko> that's a great question
<kiko> it flashes by the console IIRC
<shewless> ooh.. I found it.. (just guessing at IPs around the range that had been assigned)
<shewless> last line in cloud-init-output.log is more of the same: 2016-05-20 15:41:27,375 - handlers.py[WARNING]: failed posting event: finish: modules-final: FAIL: running modules for final
<kiko> shewless, can you apt-get install pastebinit
<kiko> pastebinit < /var/log/cloud-init-output.log
<kiko> and
<kiko> pastebinit < /var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh
<smoser> you can  probably also just *run* that user_data.sh script
<smoser> its going to do the same thing this time. and will probably fail similarly
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> what smoser said too :)
<kiko> you can add a set -x to the top if you want more verbosity
<shewless> lol okay. Just gotta get this puppy some internet access
<smoser>  sh -x /var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh 2>&1 | tee out.log
<smoser> pastebinit out.log
<smoser> shewless, well, you can jsut collect those over ssh anad move them back and forth to you
<smoser> but, yeah. the interenets make things easier
<shewless> cloud-init-output.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16528310
<shewless> user_data.sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16528340
<shewless> result of user_data.sh execution coming up
<shewless> BTW pastebinit is AWESOME
<smoser> :)
<kiko> no kidding yeah
<smoser> it is. and its even inside 16.04 images by default
<shewless> yes I'm using 16.04 and noticed that it was already installed
<shewless> result of user_data.sh execution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16528508
<shewless> some clock skew and HTTP request failures...
<smoser> hey. i have to work on some other things... kiko this is squarely maas code that is running here
<kiko> smoser, what do you sniff might be happening looking at that output?
<smoser> it is not impossible that clock skew is involved.
<kiko> request to http://172.20.0.1:5240/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/maas-commissioning-scripts failed. sleeping 1.: HTTP Error 401: OK
<smoser> you might have errors on the other end too
<kiko> shewless, how wrong is the system clock on that machine?
<kiko> shewless, 401 is unathorized
<shewless> if I type "date" it's bang on.. not sure how to check
<shewless> I have commissioned other hosts so it seems weird if it would be an authorization problem
<smoser> kiko, i cant help without much  more investigation really.
<kiko> smoser, that's fine
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> shewless, is this the only host that fails?
<shewless> kiko: yes
<kiko> shewless, if date is bang on then that's not the problem
<shewless> I have 4 hosts commissioned and deployed successfully.  2 of which are the same hardware spec as this one that is failing
<smoser> well, if it dhcp'd and got date from an ntp source, it might be fixed now.
<smoser> but had possibly been a problem.
<shewless> should I check the bios?
<smoser> i think if you reboot that system, it should set the hardware clock on way down
<smoser> so that next time it might work
<kiko> smoser, ah, but our dhcp clients are brokenly not updating ntp, see bug in that spec I filed
<smoser> its also possible clock is not related and ipmi stuff is failing.
<kiko> I think it's unrelated
<kiko> the real problem
<kiko> I think
<kiko> is this
<kiko> <kiko> request to http://172.20.0.1:5240/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/maas-commissioning-scripts failed. sleeping 1.: HTTP Error 401: OK
<smoser> kiko, well, maybe no
<kiko> shewless, if you wget that URL does it fail?
<smoser> because maa might just be saying "go away, you're not commissining now"
<kiko> that is a weird date btw
<smoser> thats an oauthed' resource
<smoser> thats the api version of the maas metadata service
<smoser> its not changed since then
<kiko> interesting
<shewless> if I wget that URL it does fail
<shewless> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 401 UNAUTHORIZED  Username/Password Authentication Failed.
<shewless> as user "ubuntu"
<shewless> that being said if I run the same wget on a successfully deployed system it fails in the same way.. not sure if that is relavent
<kiko> well
<kiko> it's interesting to say the least
<kiko> shewless, "ntpdate clock.ubuntu.com"?
<shewless> can't find host clock.ubuntu.com (couldn't ping it either)
<shewless> kiko: did you mean ntp.ubuntu.com?
<shewless> kiko: my maas server is the wrong timezone.. not sure if that matters
<shewless> would think the other nodes would have failed though
<kiko> shewless, timezone and clock have nothing to do with each other
<shewless> kk
<kiko> somewhat counterintuitively
<kiko> clock is always utc
<shewless> kiko: okay.. I fixed that anyways (change maas server to be UTC like all the other nodes)
<kiko> shewless, did ntpdate show a major update?
<kiko> or a minor one?
<shewless> kiki: 20 May 18:09:35 ntpdate[4678]: adjust time server 91.189.89.199 offset -0.007157 sec
<shewless> I think that's minor
<kiko> shewless, is the maas server also synced?
<kiko> i.e. ntpdate from the maas server?
<shewless> kiko: on the maas server: 20 May 18:10:56 ntpdate[30075]: adjust time server 91.189.89.199 offset 0.000407 sec
<kiko> shewless, okay, so clock skew is not the problem
<kiko> shewless, re-run the script and echo $?
<kiko> if it's zero, then this is a red herring
<shewless> kiko: brb. I will do that.. but when I run user_data.sh it does say "+ return 0"
<shewless> kiko: so does that mean it's a red herring?
<kiko> I /think/ so
<kiko> but something is failing on this machine
<shewless> boo.. what next? :)
<shewless> brb
<kiko> 2016-05-20 15:41:26,777 - util.py[WARNING]: Failed running /var/lib/cloud/instance/scripts/user_data.sh [1]
<kiko> that's the only hint
<kiko> it says it failed to run it
<kiko> it's very strange
<kiko> shewless, the fastest thing I have is to try and compare a working commissioning run with a failing one
<kiko> to see if it's a red herring or not
<mup> Bug #1357086 opened: [2.0b5] Machine Finished Commissioning, it powered off, but power status show's "on" <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357086>
<shewless> kiko: I'm attempting to commission another system (that's previously worked in the past). I'll let you know
<shewless> kiko: not sure if it's related but on the "failed" device I see an error on the console: "blk_update_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0"
<shewless> I don't see that on my "working" device
<kiko> I saw that but found it odd
<kiko> why is it trying to write to /dev/fd0?
<shewless> I have no idea! That's why I ignored it at first.. there isn't a fd0 device
<shewless> so the user_data.sh execution looks pretty similar. HTTP Error 401 is still present
<shewless> on the "working" system
<shewless> anything else I should check? It looks like the "failed system" was VERY close to working in terms of logging
<kiko> is the only difference the fd0 warning?
<kiko> if so, see if there's a BIOS entry for floppy you can disable?
<shewless> that's the only difference I've noticed
<shewless> let me look at the bios
<kiko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213512/buffer-i-o-error-on-device-fd0-logical-block-0-error
<kiko> when you run blkid it apparently triggers that
<shewless> the floppy was enabled in the bios. I disabled it and am trying to commission again... I'm not sure if it's enabled in the "working" node or not
<kiko> shewless, if it works, could you file a bug describing the failure to commission and the fd0 error and BIOS fix?
<shewless> kiko: I can. Where would I file the bug?
<kiko> launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<shewless> okay.. against maas
<kiko> shewless, I'd be surprised if we care that much about blkid
<kiko> but..
<kiko> one hint is that blkid does not appear in that user script
<shewless> kiko: the commissioning works after the floppy drive was disabled in the BIOS... now that is really strange :)
<shewless> Bug is submitted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1584211
<shewless> kiko: thanks again.. all of my servers are commissioned now.. phew!
<kiko> shewless, it's a bug
<terje> anyone know if I can use ubuntu-vm-builder to create a VM with 2 nics ?
<terje> hey shewless, how's your install coming along?
<shewless> kiko: did I screw it up? I think I submitted it as a bug
<shewless> terje: I have maas working great. I'm currently exploring a set of ansible scripts that we ahve in house to deploy open stack.  I took a look at conjure up tool but I'm not sure if it's right for me. I want to be able to install a "HA" controller setup and add things like LDAP authentication
<terje> what version of MAAS are you using?
<shewless> 2.0.0
<shewless> on Ubuntu 16.04
<terje> gotcha
<terje> cool
<mup> Bug #1584206 opened: [2.0b5] machine failed to deploy: insufficient free space <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584206>
<mup> Bug #1584211 opened: Commissioning fails when BIOS reports floppy drive, but there is none installed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584211>
<shewless> terje: if you have any hints for getting an HA setup using conjure-up I'd have another look :)
<terje> so, I've had a hell of a time getting stuff working.
<terje> :(
<terje> I had a working 16.04 + maas 2.0 but never got openstack working there
<terje> so I bagged it and went to 14.04 + maas 1.9.2
<shewless> oh that's no good. did 14.04 and maas 1.9.2 help?
<terje> it's essentially unusable.
<terje> but I do have kind of a cool setup
<shewless> what is?
<terje> 1.9.2 I can't get working at all
<kiko> terje, hmm, I just deployed openstack with autopilot and maas at a customer site
<kiko> terje, why does 1.9.2 fail for you?
<kiko> on those versions, incidentally
<terje> here's my setup
<shewless> kiko: does autopilot do controller HA?
<terje> I have a physical server loaded with 16.04. I have deployed a VM here, 14.04.
<kiko> shewless, yes
<terje> once the VM is deployed, I login and run this script
<terje> https://github.com/jmcdice/ubuntu-os-cloud/blob/master/maas/maas-trusty-install.sh
<terje> the maas-dhcp server never starts
<terje> this is where I am stuck
<kiko> terje, okay so far..
<terje> there is an error in /var/log/upstart/maas-dhcpd.log
<terje> /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf does not exist.  Aborting.
<terje> maas-dhcpd stop/pre-start, process 676
<shewless> on 2.0.0 you need to add a subnet to the right fiber and then enable DHCP. I think 1.9.2 is a lot different though
<shewless> kiko: I tried to run "openstack-install" but it says "command not found"
<shewless> hints?
<terje> I think that's being done
<terje> in this script, see configure_private() https://github.com/jmcdice/ubuntu-os-cloud/blob/master/maas/maas-trusty-install.sh
<terje> kiko: do you have a document you follow which will help me follow?
<kiko> terje, you know, the maas install is pretty straightforward. one sec
<terje> kiko: I'm trying to make this a repetable process. If you could have a look at the script above and let me know what I'm missing that would be really helpful.
<kiko> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.9/install.html#pkg-install
<kiko> terje, gotcha. let me think.
<kiko> terje, there has to be some error in your install that we're ignoring
<shewless> kiko: I guess conjure-up is supposed to be used instead of autopilot in maas 2.0.0?
<kiko> or a race condition somewhere
<kiko> shewless, you can use both
<terje> I'll start a fresh VM and start over
<kiko> terje, let me explain
<kiko> terje, apt-get install maas should leave you with everything running
<terje> ok
<shewless> terje: good luck! let me know how it goes.
<kiko> terje, is that error, the dhcpd error, happening after the first install, or after you reconfigure?
<shewless> kiko: I'm out for the weekend. Thanks again for the help
<terje> see ya shewless, probably monday
<terje> :)
<kiko> thanks shewless -- sorry it was hard to discover that problem, but we'll get the bug nailed so others won't be incovenienced
<terje> kiko: I'm going to follow this doc precisely and get back to you
<shewless> just happy to have it solved (at least for me).. easy workaround :)
<kiko> terje, okay, but answer my question too ;-)
<terje> after the first install
<kiko> shewless, it was funny that you found the only thing that couldn't possibly be problem but what :-)
<kiko> s/what/was/ damn
<kiko> terje, so if you comment out configure_maas, configure_private and import_images it still fails?
<kiko> if so it's a bug (possibly a race when installing)
<terje> if I only run install_maas() dhcpd is not running.
<terje> but I'll have to check and see if that error is there
<terje> I'll have a new fresh trusty VM up here in a couple of minutes and I can start over.
<kiko> but that's not right.. dhcpd has to be running after apt-get install maas concludes
<kiko> if it isn't, it's a bug
<kiko> the install has to have failed somewhere
<kiko> are you checking the return value of apt-get install maas?
<terje> no
<terje> but I certainly can.
<terje> it pulls in a ton of deps
<kiko> brb
<kiko> I bet it's failing
<terje> k
<terje> happy to share a screen if you like.. :)
<terje> hey kiko, so yea
<terje> after install_maas() I have the error
<terje> /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf does not exist.  Aborting.
<kiko> terje, so the question is why is the package install failing
<kiko> apt-get install maas should not fail
<kiko> if it's failing it's a bug
<kiko> we're detecting something wrong in your system
<terje> ok, I'll run it again and capture the install log
<terje> kiko: http://sprunge.us/OAcb
<terje> maas install log
<terje> return code was 0
#maas 2017-05-15
<DesktopMan> question: I don't quite understand what configuring fabrics and subnets in maas do
<DesktopMan> does it alter interfaces and routing tables?
<mup> Bug #1690781 opened: Compose machine failure: Start tag expected, '<' not found, line 1, column 1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690781>
<mup> Bug #1690784 opened: An ip address from a reserved range is used for auto-assigning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690784>
<cnf> DesktopMan: you configure networking for machines in maas
<mup> Bug #1690810 opened: Failed to probe and enlist VMware nodes <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690810>
<mup> Bug #1690784 changed: An ip address from a reserved range is used for auto-assigning <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690784>
<mup> Bug #1690810 changed: Failed to probe and enlist VMware nodes <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690810>
<ThiagoCMC> Hey guys, what is this new MaaS' feature, called Pods?
<mup> Bug #1649501 opened: No rack controllers can access the BMC of node <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649501>
<ThiagoCMC> Can I deploy a bare metal server with MaaS, turn it into a KVM server by installing "apt install ubuntu-virt-server", then, use the Pods feature to manage its VMs from MaaS?
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: yes
<ThiagoCMC> Wow!
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: the only caveat is that you need the vm's to PXE boot from maas itself
<ThiagoCMC> That's awesome!
<ThiagoCMC> Hmmm...
<ThiagoCMC> Right, so, at the bare metal, I need to reconfigure the /etc/network/interfaces and add a Linux Bridge there?
<ThiagoCMC> So the VMs can PXE boot on the same segment as its bare metal...
<ThiagoCMC> Oh, wait...
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: we added virsh as  a pod for testing and development. So if you have a KVM/libvirt running out there, as long as the networking can pxe boot of maas, it will jsut work
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: not necessarily, but at a minimum yes
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: you could have, say connect the vm's on a different vlan where you have another rack controller running
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: but yes, at the very minimum, your vm's need to be able to pxe boot off maas for this to work
<ThiagoCMC> But if the VMs PXE boot, MaaS will "think" that it is just another bare metal server, isn't it?
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: yes, but it will a vm' inside the pod
<roaksoax> or a machine inside the pod
<ThiagoCMC> Right, so, before PXE booting the VM, I need to first, install KVM/Libvirt and "Add pod" on MaaS, is that correct?
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: honestly, I have not tested deploying a machine with maas, then adding it as a pod. but i dont see why would that not work
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: that's correct. say you have a kvm/libvirt, where you configure a bridge in the same vlan as MAAS' pxe. You can add a pod in MAAS
<roaksoax> ThiagoCMC: and you will be able to create VM's and such
<ThiagoCMC> :-D
<ThiagoCMC> Thank you! I'll try that now...
<ThiagoCMC> roaksoax, what the "virsh address" syntax looks like?
<ThiagoCMC> I mean... How it looks like (sorry about my English).
<ThiagoCMC> I'm trying to "Add pod" using a syntax like this: "qemu+ssh://root@hail.cloud.example.com/system" but, the following error appear: "Failed talking to pod: The command was not found or was not executable: virsh"
<ThiagoCMC> but virsh is there, user "ubuntu", not "root", it works...
<pmatulis> ThiagoCMC, user 'ubuntu' works but not 'root'?
<pmatulis> (the user needs to be in group 'libvirtd')
<ThiagoCMC> both ubuntu and root works lolcally, but not via "add pod"
<ThiagoCMC> Mayeb this: "qemu+ssh://ubuntu@hot-alpapa.maas/system" is not a correct syntax.
<ThiagoCMC> From MaaS, I can "ssh ubuntu@hot-alpapa.maas" and run virsh.
<ThiagoCMC> But "add pod" doesn't work...
<ThiagoCMC> And there is no Pods documentation here: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/devel/en/
<pmatulis> ThiagoCMC, yeah, use 2.2 branch
<ThiagoCMC> I'm on it!
<ThiagoCMC> maas 2.2.0~rc4+bzr6048-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
<pmatulis> ThiagoCMC, i mean the 2.2 docs
<mup> Bug #1690848 opened: [VLAN details] In the Subnets on this VLAN table the (Unassigned) space is a link that links to the device discovery <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690848>
<pmatulis> devel is behind 2.2 for the next little while
<ThiagoCMC> Where is the "Add pod / virsh" at the 2.2 doc?
<ThiagoCMC> I can olny find this: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.2/en/intel-rsd
<ThiagoCMC> Pod but not via virsh.
<pmatulis> right. docs need to be added for virsh Pods. i opened a doc bug a little while ago
<pmatulis> ThiagoCMC, maybe you want to track it and add any notes you may have - https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/maas-docs/issues/430
<ThiagoCMC> Nice... I'll, soon as I figure it out...   =P
<mup> Bug #1690848 changed: [VLAN details] In the Subnets on this VLAN table the (Unassigned) space is a link that links to the device discovery <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690848>
<mup> Bug #1690848 opened: [VLAN details] In the Subnets on this VLAN table the (Unassigned) space is a link that links to the device discovery <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690848>
<mup> Bug #1690878 opened: Unreliable PXE-booting of Quanta S910-X31E <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690878>
<mup> Bug #1690878 changed: Unreliable PXE-booting of Quanta S910-X31E <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690878>
<mup> Bug #1690878 opened: Unreliable PXE-booting of Quanta S910-X31E <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690878>
<mup> Bug #1690882 opened: Send hostname of Pod to driver to allow better log messages <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690882>
<mup> Bug #1690883 opened: Drivers cannot post notifications <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690883>
<mup> Bug #1690882 changed: Send hostname of Pod to driver to allow better log messages <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690882>
<mup> Bug #1690883 changed: Drivers cannot post notifications <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690883>
<mup> Bug #1690882 opened: Send hostname of Pod to driver to allow better log messages <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690882>
<mup> Bug #1690883 opened: Drivers cannot post notifications <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690883>
<ThiagoCMC> pmatulis, commented there on maas-docs issue 430, not working yet.
<pmatulis> ThiagoCMC, alright. i'll try to get to this soon
<ThiagoCMC> Thank you!
<mup> Bug #1690884 opened: [2.2] apparmor_parser: enable to replace "/usr/sbin/dhcpd" [spurious error during dist-upgrade in container?] <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690884>
<mup> Bug #1690884 changed: [MAAS 2.2] apparmor_parser: enable to replace "/usr/sbin/dhcpd" [spurious error during dist-upgrade in container?] <AppArmor:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690884>
<mup> Bug #1690884 opened: [MAAS 2.2] apparmor_parser: enable to replace "/usr/sbin/dhcpd" [spurious error during dist-upgrade in container?] <AppArmor:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690884>
<mup> Bug #1690884 changed: [MAAS 2.2] apparmor_parser: enable to replace "/usr/sbin/dhcpd" [spurious error during dist-upgrade in container?] <AppArmor:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690884>
<atm_it> clear
<atm_it> Hello, i have an issue with maas. I cannot ssh to some nodes deployed with maas
<roaksoax> atm_it: Hi there. for the machines to be 'deployed', they must have obtained keys from MAAS allowing you to SSH into them
<roaksoax> atm_it: that said, are your machines in 'deployed' state ?
<atm_it> yes, they are in deployed state and i've uploaded the keys to maas
<atm_it> i noticed i can ssh to juju and autopilot but not the openstack nodes
<atm_it> This was the error message i got from Landscape when trying to deploy openstack "juju ended with exit code 1 (out='', err='Adding contents of "/var/lib/landscape/juju-homes/3/ssh/juju_id_rsa.pub" to authorized-keys Creating Juju controller "3" on landscape-maas Loading image metadata Looking for packaged Juju agent version 2.1.2 for amd64 Starting new instance for initial controller Launching controller instance(s) on landscape-maas... 
<roaksoax> atm_it: could be that it caused the keys not to be imported
<roaksoax> atm_it: ssh ubuntu@ wont allow you to ssh in ?
<atm_it> it doesnt allow me to ssh in
<roaksoax> strange
<roaksoax> atm_it: check /var/log/maas/rsyslog/machine-name/date/messages and see if there show any error before importing ?
<atm_it> okay
<atm_it> this is the error i get when i try to ssh
<atm_it> ubuntu@autopilot:~$ ssh ubuntu@node1 Permission denied (publickey).
<roaksoax> atm_it: my guessis that something is failing preventing cloud-init from injecting the keys
<roaksoax> can you pastebin the requested log ?
<atm_it> okay, will do that
<atm_it> here's the log
<atm_it> https://pastebin.com/B3Hq5dtK
<roaksoax> atm_it: in that log it doesn't seem as if the machine contacted maas and run metadata after install
<atm_it> let me send the log of another deployed node which i cant ssh into
<roaksoax> atm_it: so, what I think the issue is that cloud-init is failing before it actually imports the ssh keys for maas
<atm_it> is there a way to determine if cloud-init completed successfully?
<atm_it> i'll redeploy the affected nodes and see if it solves the issue
<atm_it> also, can you show me what to look for in the logs, for a successful deployment?
<atm_it> thanks
<mup> Bug #1690919 opened: Lots of "maasserver.websockets.base.HandlerDoesNotExistError" in regiond.log <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690919>
<ThiagoCMC> Guys, MaaS is creating a RAID1 on top of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb! Why?
<ThiagoCMC> Why not sda1 + sdb1 ?
<ThiagoCMC> MaaS did: "md0 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb[1]"    =/
<ThiagoCMC> It is syncing and I'll ignore this for now...
<mup> Bug #1690919 changed: Lots of "maasserver.websockets.base.HandlerDoesNotExistError" in regiond.log <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690919>
<mup> Bug #1690919 opened: Lots of "maasserver.websockets.base.HandlerDoesNotExistError" in regiond.log <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690919>
#maas 2017-05-16
<Hetfield> good morning @all
<Hetfield> how do i change the timezone in maas-deployed nodes? i mean, by default
<Hetfield> it's UTC
<Hetfield> i don't want to ssh them
<mup> Bug #1691072 opened: Cannot install curtin requirement without raised privileges  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691072>
<mup> Bug #1691072 changed: Cannot install curtin requirement without raised privileges  <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691072>
<kiko> ThiagoCMC, what did you configure in terms of storage in MAAS? can you provide a screenshot?
<roaksoax> xygnal: howdy! was just checking whether rc4 fix for dhcp relay works fine for you now? (i'm guessing since i didn't hear back, it does)
<mup> Bug #1689611 changed: Unable to launch landscape <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689611>
<mup> Bug #1689611 opened: Unable to launch landscape <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689611>
<mup> Bug #1689611 changed: Unable to launch landscape <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689611>
<setuid> Docs here seem to refer to maas 1.9, not 2.x: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/provisioning
<setuid> They refer to a 'Networks' tab which no longer exists, so the screenshots and writeup should be deprecated
<setuid> also, 'maas-rack register' no longer generates or provides the secret, so where does one obtain that?
<setuid> n/m, a previous register failure truncated the file to 0 bytes
<pmatulis> setuid, in the downloaded ebook you mean?
<setuid> pmatulis: Just trying to follow the website instructions to get a working maas 2.x installed, which fails in dozens of glorious ways
<pmatulis> setuid, which website instructions?
<pmatulis> ahh, lower down
<setuid> Right, everything from Step 4 onward, is a fail.
<pmatulis> setuid, right, don't use that page at all
<setuid> For some reason, my 16.04.2 + maas 2.x from main repo, is repeatedly generating new fabrics almost every time I reload the Subnets page
<setuid> pmatulis: That's the same I've heard about every single maas install doc I've found. "Don't use that.." but there isn't a single one that actually works.
<setuid> None of them are current, and those that are close, leave a non-functional install about 3/4 of the way through
<setuid> And over the last few days, bind9 (dragged in by maas) breaks lxd
<pmatulis> setuid, i recommend: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.2
<setuid> As long as it doesn't use conjure-up, juju, lxd or containers... and refers to the current maas in 'main', I should be good.
<pmatulis> setuid, in that case: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1
<stokachu_> setuid: whats wrong?
<pmatulis> setuid, but the release of 2.2 is imminent
<setuid> 2.2 is fine, as long as it doens't hit the above gaps
<setuid> I just need a working maas that I can use to build out reproducers
<pmatulis> setuid, great. i await your feedback
<pmatulis> (https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/maas-docs/issues/new)
<setuid> conjure-up leaves an incomplete install (conjure-up openstack, broken ceph, no endpoints), juju + lxd breaks because of the bind vs. dnsmasq conflicts
<stokachu_> setuid: you know conjure-up just uses juju underneath right?
<setuid> Yep
<stokachu_> so really the problem is juju+lxd
<setuid> I will eventually use juju to deploy openstack onto the nodes that maas provisions, assuming I can get that far. I have a 'working' bundle that I was suggested to use.
<setuid> stokachu_: I spent half the day yesterday trying to get to rca for why the latest stable maas + juju + lxd shat all over each other
<stokachu_> and what did you find?
<setuid> turns out that the version of bind that maas pulls in, overrides dnsmasq, and lxd talks to _that_ bind, and grabs a conflicting subnet, so it can't start
<stokachu_> is there a bug for that?
<setuid> If you stop bind, you can restart lxd all day, reconfigure lxd, restart, all works. If you start bind, it all breaks.
<setuid> stokachu_: I'll file it today if I get maas up and running
<stokachu_> setuid: mind filing it regardless if you get maas up and running?
<stokachu_> it seems like a bug that should be addressed
<setuid> Agreed, just have to get openstack working with separate ceph nodes, so I can reproduce $CLIENT bug, that's at the top of my liilst
<stokachu_> ok thanks
<shubjero> Is deploying a host with jumbo frames broken in MaaS? Running 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
<shubjero> I can deploy a host with jumbo frames, but when it boots up.. 5 minutes waiting for the nic's to come up
<roaksoax> shubjero: sounds like a firmware bug to me
<shubjero> i dont think so
<kiko> roaksoax, why firmware and not driver, kernel etc?
<kiko> shubjero, AIUI we have jump frames known working well
<mup> Bug #1691203 opened: Enable SSL verification for RSD <ssl> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691203>
<mup> Bug #1691233 opened: Enhance RSD POD Manager to take URL instead of just <IP>:<Port> <MAAS:Confirmed for newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691233>
<kiko> nice
<mup> Bug #1691233 changed: Enhance RSD POD Manager to take URL in addition to <IP>:<Port> <MAAS:Invalid by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691233>
<mup> Bug #1690231 changed: [1.9] MAAS can auto-assign a known default gateway for a subnet to a deploying node. <MAAS:Fix Released by mpontillo> <MAAS 1.9:Fix Committed by mpontillo> <MAAS 2.0:Fix Released by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690231>
#maas 2017-05-17
<mup> Bug #1590121 changed: [xenial][maas beta5] [arm64] system tries to enlist when I commission.  <MAAS:Invalid by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590121>
<mup> Bug #1617044 changed: [2.1] View Full History on Events doesn't show anything <MAAS:Invalid by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617044>
<mup> Bug #1662111 changed: when deploying 'virsh' type of machine(KVM), it repeats deploying constantly <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662111>
<mup> Bug #1673854 changed: Commissioning selects wrong boot drive on 3-disk KVM <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673854>
<mup> Bug #1691434 opened: Can not apply stage final, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come! <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691434>
<mup> Bug #1691434 changed: Can not apply stage final, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come! <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691434>
<mup> Bug #1691434 opened: Can not apply stage final, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come! <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691434>
<int-0x21> Hi, quick question
<int-0x21> How do i connect to a deployed machine with ssh ?
<int-0x21> I get permission denied publickey
<BjornT> int-0x21: if you have added your public key to your account in maas, it should be possible to ssh to ubuntu@<ip>
<int-0x21> Ah i might have confused it with the api key
<int-0x21> Hmm adding the key i however get invalid key.
<alanmac> Hello everyone - running MaaS on Ubuntu 16.04 - 2.2.0~rc3 (upgrading right now). Running into an issues that I'm unable to find the answer to - we are having an issue with our network and DHCP helpers currently. As a result of this, we have discovered that with this DHCP Helpers issue, when we reboot a node that has been provisioned by MaaS, the node will not boot from the drives. Console says that no UEFI devices found.
<alanmac> Why would this cause an issue? Does MaaS indeed have to be online and fully accessible at all times for a server, already provisioned, to be successfully rebooted?
<roaksoax> alanmac: no. That's a known bug
<roaksoax> alanmac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1680917
<alanmac> roaksoax: Thanks! Is there a work around? Not seeing it in the ticket.
<roaksoax> alanmac: the fix is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/curtin/uefi-clear-reorder/+merge/323875 requires redeployment
<roaksoax> alanmac: for work around, would be  to fix the boot order
<roaksoax> or get maas back up, get machines to boot, fix the bootorder to boot from PXE/IPv4 first
<alanmac> we will probably just do a re-deploy once our network is up and running properly again (new environment with new SDN vendor). PXE/IPv4 is set as first boot.
<xygnal> roaksoax: its worked well, as did the fix code pre rc4
<xygnal> there will be a new bug soon about image upload via MAAS
<xygnal> we did not submit any info yet
<alanmac> roaksoax: Could we just update grub on the existing working systems? adding --no-nvram to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="?
<roaksoax> alanmac: sorry, was on the phone. I dont think that would work. --no-nvram would keep whatever is set on the bios which i think it will try to pxe boot, and not fallback to boot from the disk
<alanmac> ok. reason i ask about modifying grub is we have a few nodes that are set for OpenStack (openstack ansible - have a few vital components on these servers).
<Budgie^Smore> oddball question for the day has anyone created a preseed file to do a core os and maas install?
<setuid> Yes
<roaksoax> alanmac: right, so I had to change my efibootmgr parameters manually to get them to work around the issue really
<alanmac> ok... hmmm, probably just easier to install the signed kernel then?
<roaksoax> alanmac: the kernel is installed
<roaksoax> alanmac: but you just need the right boot order to fallback to disk after attempting to pxe boot
#maas 2017-05-18
<mup> Bug #1691663 opened: Juju bootstrap maas centos7 yum repo not found <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691663>
<mup> Bug #1691755 opened: [2.2, UI] When deleting VLAN interface, a confirmation message appears to delete physical interface <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691755>
<mup> Bug #1691765 opened: [2.x] Node commissioning page should include the cloud-init logs and cloud-init output (especially for failed commissioning) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691765>
<mup> Bug #1686794 changed: [2.2, UI] Cancel button broken on add user page and add ssl key page. <ui> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686794>
<mup> Bug #1691768 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UI, Settings] When adding a user Cancel doesn't work and I am stuck on the add user page <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691768>
<roxana_> hello
<roxana_> somebody ????
<pmatulis> roxana_, hi, how are you?
<kiko> manybody
<mup> Bug #1691765 changed: [2.x] Node commissioning page should include the cloud-init logs and cloud-init output (especially for failed commissioning) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691765>
<fengxia41103> Hi
<fengxia41103> I'm trying to create a centos node maanaged by Juju
<fengxia41103> using MAAS cloud for the provider
<fengxia41103> I have create a MAAS server, managing two NICs, one is connected to the outside world, the other is serving DHCP to MAAS nodes on 192.168.8.x.
<fengxia41103> I'm hitting an error nearly identical to this bug
<fengxia41103> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1688644
<fengxia41103> MAAS server has UFW enabled firewall rules that allows ping and other ports
<fengxia41103> but pinging from provisioned node will give Host Unreachable
<fengxia41103> what did I miss?
<mup> Bug #1691765 opened: [2.x] Node commissioning page should include the cloud-init logs and cloud-init output (especially for failed commissioning) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691765>
<mup> Bug #1691765 changed: [2.x] Node commissioning page should include the cloud-init logs and cloud-init output (especially for failed commissioning) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691765>
<mup> Bug #1691778 opened: [UX Improvement, Settings] When device discovery is disabled the active mapping field maintains its value and it is not clear that it is also disabled <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691778>
<fengxia41103> anyone can help me take a look at bug 1688644?
<mup> Bug #1691778 changed: [UX Improvement, Settings] When device discovery is disabled the active mapping field maintains its value and it is not clear that it is also disabled <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691778>
<fengxia41103> Looks like MAAS set interface gateway to 192.168.8.254 by default, but my machine is 8.1. Manually change the gateway allowed ping to work now.
<mup> Bug #1691778 opened: [UX Improvement, Settings] When device discovery is disabled the active mapping field maintains its value and it is not clear that it is also disabled <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691778>
<xygnal> roaksoax:  which file do I need to modify to add actions during or just-after comission?
<xygnal> roaksoax: i would assume /etc/maas/preseeds/comissioning but I am not certain what synatx is safe in there.
<roaksoax> xygnal: you can add "commissioning scripts"
<roaksoax> xygnal: no need to modify preseeds
<xygnal> roaksoax are there docs on this? I was trouble having finding it
<roaksoax> xygnal: give me sec, otp
<xygnal> roaksoax thanks.  I intend to grab disk information and set the boot device for the node.   Does any of the data collected during comission (such as disk info) stay locally on the system? Would love to just grab the disk info I need out of any local files it wrote, saving me some commmands
<roaksoax> xygnal: ok, so commissioning scripts allow you tyo run any script you want to either, garther data, configure your underlying hardware, and allows you to do so before/after any of the scripts maas provides
<roaksoax> xygnal: maas, currently, grabs the boot disk information and processes the data, and selects a boot disk, usual;ly, the first disk
<xygnal> roaksoax we have a specific disk that needs to be chosen for install, and it is not the first disk.
<xygnal> roaksoax I was hoping to grab the disk out of the comission's probe data and then set it's serial for boot device
<xygnal> roaksoax the idea being, its set automatically.  Clients do not have to figure it out themselves.
<roaksoax> xygnal: right. So, you could probably write your commissioning script (which can actually be anything you want), and have the commissioning script set the right boot disk
<roaksoax> xygnal: your script could install the cli, run commands to set the boot disk to the one you want
<roaksoax> xygnal: that said, you add new commissioning scripts in Settings page
<xygnal> thats one way, i was thinking I would have to make API calls
<roaksoax> xygnal: and the naming of the script determines the order on which it is run
<xygnal> roaksoax I found someones githhub examples for using the CLI, so I understand how to do it now. ty.
<xygnal> roaksoax can I just apt install them or would I need to make PPA additions?
<roaksoax> xygnal: you can basically run what you need to run for the commissioning script
<kiko> xygnal, if you want the MAAS client, make sure it's the same version you deployed into MAAS
<roaksoax> xygnal: but if you wnat to add PPA's, you could also use the package repository feature
<xygnal> kiko hm that is a concern, potential break point I dont want to conflict with if possible.   Can this be done using the API instead?
<roaksoax> that allows you to add different repositories for your environment
<xygnal> roaksoax ty
 * roaksoax pto
<kiko> xygnal, you can use the API, sure, and generally that's the saner approach. have you looked at the MAAS python library we've started?
<xygnal> I have not, though I am aware of it.
<mup> Bug #1691755 changed: [2.2, UI] When deleting VLAN interface, a confirmation message appears to delete physical interface <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691755>
#maas 2017-05-19
<mup> Bug #1691933 opened: Maas gui performance is slow <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691933>
<mup> Bug #1691933 changed: Maas gui performance is slow <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691933>
<mup> Bug #1691933 opened: Maas gui performance is slow <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691933>
<mup> Bug #1691995 opened: Unable to deploy 17.10 even with image imported  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691995>
<sachi> Hi
<sachi> i have a requirement of pxe booting different machines with different image, like in one Ubuntu 14.04 and in another 16.04
<sachi> can any one help me or give som refrence which configuration file i need to change to achieve this ?
<pmatulis> sach...
<jujulearn_> Any compatibility issues maas 2.1.5 and juju-2.1.2 ?
<xygnal> roaksoax: is is possible a box could try to enlist multiple times/show up as different sytems
<xygnal> roaksoax: for exampe if it was unable to determine any IPMI power network settings (such as setting to DHCP during enlist) would it show up again and again as a 'new' enlisted node?
<kiko> xygnal, I don't think so, because the IPMI MAC is the same
<kiko> so we'd have no chance of mis-identifying it
<xygnal> and you are certain that enlisting only happens once per IPMI mac?
<kiko> I am pretty sure physical MAC addresses are unique in the system and can only be assigned to one system
<xygnal> the power section of these enlisted nodes
<xygnal> is empty
<kiko> if the machine is already registered?
<xygnal> it was not in MAAS before enlist
<kiko> sorry, I may have been confused -- I'm just saying that if you boot a PXE boot an unregistered machine twice it will not track those as two machines being enlisted
<kiko> roaksoax, and any dev should be able to confirm how it's keyed
<xygnal> we discovered that the vendor did NOT set our DRACs to dhcp for the first wave, so we changed our enlist config to reset IPMI config to DHCP so that the DRAC comes up
<xygnal> without manual on-site intervention
<xygnal> thats working
<xygnal> they show up with random server names, no power settings, but DHCP does get set and they come up on our own private DHCP server (for oob only)
<xygnal> which is when we configure their static IP, other settings, etc
<xygnal> what we noticed is,  some of the dracs we configured just went offline for no apparent reason.  We are trying to determine if the node re-enlisted and in doing so, re-set its network config again.
<kiko> xygnal, interesting. how many machines is it?
<kiko> xygnal, note that if the machines are enlisting with no power settings, something is going wrong -- ipmipower is supposed to auto-configure that for you
<xygnal> kiko we have a enlist_userdata setting the forces the device to change to DHCP.  I am guesing that is cancelling any opportunity to record more.
<kiko> xygnal, hmmm... I'm not sure that's right. I think ipmipower runs regardless. but maybe I'm wrong
<xygnal> kiko I did a scan through the enlist and only saw one node re-enlist a second time, and that was after we deleted it manually from first enlist.  I think we are safe.
<xygnal> most likely someone was removing enlisted nodes
<mup> Bug #1664698 changed: No documented way to set the MAC for a bridge or bond <maas> <MAAS:Triaged> <nplan (Ubuntu):In Progress by cyphermox> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664698>
<mup> Bug #1664698 opened: No documented way to set the MAC for a bridge or bond <maas> <MAAS:Triaged> <nplan (Ubuntu):In Progress by cyphermox> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664698>
<mup> Bug #1664698 changed: No documented way to set the MAC for a bridge or bond <maas> <MAAS:Triaged> <nplan (Ubuntu):In Progress by cyphermox> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664698>
<roaksoax> xygnal: no. the enlistment process at least will register a machine with all its MAC addresses. If the same machine tries to re-enlist it wont be able to provided the mac addresses already exist.
<xygnal> roaksoax ty
<xygnal> we are up and running on time, thanks to all you and your team's diligence in cracking bugs.
<mup> Bug #1691995 changed: Unable to deploy 17.10 even with image imported  <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691995>
#maas 2017-05-21
<jlec> I guys
<jlec> *Hi
<jlec> If I dropped the maasdb, how can I recreate it?
<jlec> Is MAAS still using South?
<jlec> AFAIK is has been deprecated 2 years ago
#maas 2018-05-14
<mup> Bug #1771047 opened: [2.4.0~rc1] Can selct both unsecure and secure disk erase when releasing a machine <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771047>
<mup> Bug #1771069 opened: Could not find kernel image: ubuntu/amd64/generic/xenial/no-such-image/boot-kernel <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771069>
<mup> Bug #1771069 changed: Could not find kernel image: ubuntu/amd64/generic/xenial/no-such-image/boot-kernel <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771069>
<mup> Bug #1771069 opened: Could not find kernel image: ubuntu/amd64/generic/xenial/no-such-image/boot-kernel <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771069>
<tosaraja> When deploying CentOS, is cloud-init supposed to fetch packages from archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial.*?
<tosaraja> it apparently wants to install libopts25 in both Ubuntu and Centos deployments from Ubuntu's archives
<ananke> Maxdamantus: /t
<ananke> oops, wrong channel
<mup> Bug #1771110 opened: enter defaults to cancel for add space <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771110>
<enrico_> hello any of you placed maas over cumulus?
<roaksoax> enrico_: nope
<roaksoax> enrico_: you mena, deploy cumulus ?
<roaksoax> enrico_: or running on the switch ?
<enrico_> running on the switch
<enrico_> considering it is a debian distrib based
<enrico_> is it better to deploy it over docker?
<roaksoax> enrico_: we have not really done so, but it should be possible being debig
<mup> Bug #1771129 opened: Node action forms for Set zone and set pool empty <MAAS:New for deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771129>
<roaksoax> enrico_: /win 3
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sorry
<JoeJulian> Does anybody here know if it's possible using juju to have it add partitions to a machine/node during allocation?
<roaksoax> JoeJulian: i dont think you can use juju to drive that configuration in MAAS
<roaksoax> JoeJulian: i'd ask juju
<JoeJulian> I've tried
<roaksoax> i think you need to configure your machine in maas first, then get juju to use them
<JoeJulian> Bummer.
<roaksoax> or the charms
<JoeJulian> Thanks though.
<JoeJulian> Theoretically, though, it could be done as part of the allocation through api calls if juju supported doing that?
<JoeJulian> (I'm fishing for things I can prod management to contribute upstream)
<roaksoax> JoeJulian: it could be
<roaksoax> but it would have to be post allocate
<roaksoax> e.g. allocate
<roaksoax> e.g. allocate, make changes, deploy
<JoeJulian> Got it
<JoeJulian> Oh, right, of course.
<maticue> Hi there, is it possible on MAAS 2.3.0, deploy Ubuntu 16.04 OS installation does not work on baremetals when, after commissioning, we create a bonding interface using as NIC the one that we use for PXE boot
<sentinel-prime> howdey all
<sentinel-prime> does anyone kmow a good place to get some help with maas
<roaksoax> maticue: how is the bond created ?
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: you can ask questions here, or the ML
<sentinel-prime> ml?
<roaksoax> mailing list
<sentinel-prime> are you aware of problems with smartctl-validate
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: not that i know of
<roaksoax> whats your problem ?
<sentinel-prime> it always fails
<sentinel-prime> 100% across 3 machines
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: what's the error ?
<sentinel-prime> i think i might know why but i am not sure sinse this is a home lab
<sentinel-prime> timeout
<sentinel-prime> result is aborted
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: is there no log stored for the specific  test?
<sentinel-prime> there is no log
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: what version are you using ?
<sentinel-prime>  MAAS version: 2.3.0 (6434-gd354690-0ubuntu1~17.10.1)
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: and check /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<machine-name>/<date>/messages
<sentinel-prime> also these machines can't get out to the internet
<sentinel-prime> and that may be my own stupidity
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: that could be why.e.g maas cannot install stuff ?
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: but if the maas server can get to the internet
<roaksoax> they should be using the proxy
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: check that rackd.conf points to the IP machines can access
<roaksoax> instead of localhost
<sentinel-prime> the maas server can get out to the internet but the nodes can't
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: that's fine, because maas only needs packages
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: and by default, it should be using the proxy
<roaksoax> maas runs
<roaksoax> which would allow it to download packages
<roaksoax> that's the same setup i have
<roaksoax> e.g.
<roaksoax> internat - eth0 <- MAAS -> eth1 - internal net
<roaksoax> internat - eth0 <- MAAS -> eth1 (10.90.90.1) - internal net
<sentinel-prime> this may help explain the stupid https://imgur.com/a/OMjZE0w
<sentinel-prime> that is the network setup
<roaksoax> rackd.conf:maas_url:http://10.90.90.1:5240/MAAS
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: my home lab is like that: internet - eth0 <- MAAS -> eth1 (10.90.90.1) - internal net
<roaksoax> and rackd.conf:maas_url:http://10.90.90.1:5240/MAAS
<maticue> roaksoax: regarding bonding, I created 3 different bonds: active-passive, LACP and bond-alb. On three of them, installation didn't work
<roaksoax> maticue: tail -f /var/log/maas/rackd.conf while the machine is booting
<roaksoax> maticue: and see what files it requests from which mac address
<maticue> ok, sure, I will do it and back to you
<sentinel-prime> hi dsop_
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax my dackd.conf has this maas_url: http://localhost:5240/MAAS does this mean i have to change this line to maas_url: http://192.168.5.1:5240/MAAS
<sentinel-prime> @roaksoax was i right?
#maas 2018-05-15
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax you still here
<sentinel-prime> hi
<myrat> hello everybody
<myrat> people can anyone help me little bit with installing mass
<myrat> i have problem with openstack
<wiro> not sure if I can help
<wiro> but try :)
<myrat> thanks
<myrat> look i install maas juju to 4 machines
<myrat> juju install to another server
<myrat> now try install openstack  cloud to them
<myrat> the os i install ubuntu 16.04
<mup> Bug #1769691 changed: UEFI Boot fails with TFTP Error PXE-E23 <pxe> <uefi> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769691>
<mup> Bug #1769691 opened: UEFI Boot fails with TFTP Error PXE-E23 <pxe> <uefi> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769691>
<mup> Bug #1769691 changed: UEFI Boot fails with TFTP Error PXE-E23 <pxe> <uefi> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769691>
<mulbc> Hi guys - I'm rather new to MAAS and I'm wondering if it is possible to use netboots instead of deploying/installing an OS on a system (especially if the system has no local storage)
<mulbc> can't find anything about this online :/
<roaksoax> mulbc: not supported at the moment
<mulbc> roaksoax does that mean it's on the roadmap and I could help implement it?
<roaksoax> mulbc: if you could help implement it, that'd be great. We already did some work to do that, but its not complete
<mulbc> no promises - but MAAS would already add a lot of benefit to our current platform - but we will NEED to get this in to make it usable for us... do you have a link to the current state?
<roaksoax> mulbc: i dont have a link, but MAAS already internally knows about "BOOT_IMAGE_PURPOSE.EPHEMERAL" which efectively is booting on memory
<roaksoax> mulbc: its only enabled for caringo OS now
<mulbc> ah that's at least a term that I can google :)
<roaksoax> mulbc: basically what needs to be done is have a option that tells the machine to use the  BOOT_IMAGE_PURPOSE.EPHEMERAL instead of XINSTALL, and add model/api/preseed changes to do that
<roaksoax> mulbc: if you are interested in contributing, i'd recommend yoy clone maas and start looking at what it is, and then we can help with that
<mulbc> alright - that sounds like a plan, thanks roaksoax
<xygnal> roaks: any built in inventory reporting in maas? having to poll the api to query
<xygnal> is inefficient
<mup> Bug #1668774 changed: intermittent SSL connection <docteam> <maasgh> <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668774>
<mup> Bug #1673598 changed: [2.1+] "boot_disk" for machine over API is return "null" <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673598>
<mup> Bug #1769009 changed: Unable to deploy Precise using Bionic with ext4 filesystem <curtin:Won't Fix> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769009>
<mup> Bug #1766671 changed: [2.4] 2018-04-24 17:49:06 maasserver.dhcp: [critical] None         (UNABLE TO OBTAIN TRACEBACK FROM EVENT) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766671>
<mup> Bug #1771418 opened: Commissioning VMs get stuck in 'Testing' <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771418>
<mup> Bug #1769144 changed: Unable to commission node, ends up in an endless reboot cycle <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769144>
<mup> Bug #1768893 changed: installation on several nodes failed with errors relating to dmsetup remove of ceph devices. <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <curtin:In Progress by raharper> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768893>
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax you here
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: for a second or two
<sentinel-prime>  roaksoax my dackd.conf has this maas_url: http://localhost:5240/MAAS does this mean i have to change this line to maas_url: http://192.168.5.1:5240/MAAS
<sentinel-prime> i never got answer yesterday
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: your machines are on 192.168.5.0/24 ?
<sentinel-prime> https://imgur.com/a/HhqVwH2
<sentinel-prime> 192.168.5.0
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: ok so 192.168.5.1 is your interface facing
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: and machine facing /pxe is 10.1.1.100
<sentinel-prime> yes
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: so rackd.conf should point to itself, in the IP that's facing the machines
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: so that would be the pxe network
<sentinel-prime> so this maas_url: http://10.1.1.100:5240/MAAS
<roaksoax> correct
<mup> Bug #1771448 opened: [2.4, UI] Normal users can see 'controllers' tab (although nothing in it) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771448>
<mup> Bug #1771451 opened: [2.4, UI] Normal users can see the Image selection source <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771451>
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax it's seams to be working testing with juju bootstrap thanks for your help
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: no worries!
<mup> Bug #1771456 opened: [2.4, UI] Normal users can see IP addresses assigned to other user <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771456>
<mup> Bug #1771457 opened: [2.4, API] ipaddresses read doesn't show owned IP addresses <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771457>
<mup> Bug #1771456 changed: [2.4, UI] Normal users can see IP addresses assigned to other user <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771456>
<mup> Bug #1771457 changed: [2.4, API] ipaddresses read doesn't show owned IP addresses <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771457>
<mup> Bug #1771456 opened: [2.4, UI] Normal users can see IP addresses assigned to other user <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771456>
<mup> Bug #1771457 opened: [2.4, API] ipaddresses read doesn't show owned IP addresses <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771457>
<mup> Bug #1771461 opened: [2.4, UI] Normal users can see 'Edit' button for Fabric/VLan/Subnet details <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771461>
#maas 2018-05-16
<mup> Bug #1771465 opened: Unable to create tabs in MAAS 2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771465>
<mup> Bug #1771465 changed: Unable to create tabs in MAAS 2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771465>
<mup> Bug #1771465 opened: Unable to create tabs in MAAS 2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771465>
<mup> Bug #1771475 opened: maas cli making API calls on port 80 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771475>
<mup> Bug #1743648 changed: Image import fails <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743648>
<mup> Bug #1756398 changed: Cannot set vlan dhcp_on to true (primary rack controller id not accepted) <uosci> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756398>
<myrat> hello people
<myrat> i want create raid in my hard drive
<myrat> i have 5 hdd
<myrat> so can i create 2 raid 0 partitions
<myrat> how create a openstack project
<mup> Bug #1771547 opened: [2.3, CLI] 'subnet update' command parameter value expectations are inconsistent  <4010> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771547>
<mup> Bug #1771547 changed: [2.3, CLI] 'subnet update' command parameter value expectations are inconsistent  <4010> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771547>
<mup> Bug #1771547 opened: [2.3, CLI] 'subnet update' command parameter value expectations are inconsistent  <4010> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771547>
<Son_Goku> hey folks
<Son_Goku> I don't suppose anyone has considered making CentOS packages for MAAS?
<ananke> Son_Goku: I'd love to have that as an option. however, since it's a canonical product, I won't hold my breath on that ever happening
<Son_Goku> ananke, it'd be nice though
<Son_Goku> it's not like the CentOS project is closed to any participant
<Son_Goku> they have SIGs for stuff like this (like the config management SIG) that MAAS folks could participate in to make it available
<Son_Goku> ananke, it'd probably only benefit Canonical, since they'd be able to reach a wider audience
<Son_Goku> or if it was in EPEL, it'd be easy to use from even within RHEL
<ananke> yes, that would be nice. we're mostly a centos shop, so everything is built around that. maas evaluation is a bit harder since most of our configuration management doesn't have sufficient provisions for ubuntu
<Son_Goku> it didn't work out for us because maas configuration of CentOS wasn't that good (back in 1.9)
<Son_Goku> ananke, I suspect that if potential customers expressed interest in it, they would probably do it
<Son_Goku> though packaging MAAS for RPM distributions is way easier than debian ones, so I don't know why they haven't done it yet anyway...
<ananke> I really need to get back to my evaluation of maas/juju. got two racks of hardware prepped and basic maas stood up three or so weeks ago, haven't gotten back to it yet
<roaksoax> Son_Goku: you can use the snap
<Son_Goku> nope
<Son_Goku> snap is not acceptable for infrastructure for various reasons
<roaksoax> Son_Goku: you mean this is not acceptable for infrastructure? https://snapcraft.io/
<Son_Goku> yes
<roaksoax> Son_Goku: how so? i hear completely different statement from a lot of other people
<Son_Goku> uncontrolled auto-updating, and no facilities for private mirroring
<Son_Goku> or even private internal-only publishing
<Son_Goku> roaksoax, also snaps are not supported on CentOS or RHEL anyway ;)
<Son_Goku> and on the RH/Fedora platform, there's no confinement, so they don't offer any security either
<roaksoax> Son_Goku: the maas snap is not confined yet
<Son_Goku> at least in Fedora, classic snaps require manual setup
<Son_Goku> but if it's a regular devmode snap, I'm surprised its even in the store
<Son_Goku> supposedly, the store guys say they don't accept those
<roaksoax> ah yeah classic snaps would require that indeed
<Son_Goku> classic snaps don't work out of the box on Fedora, CentOS, or any other non-Ubuntu platform except Solus
<Son_Goku> roaksoax, for us, or even if I were to personally use MAAS (which I'm considering), I want it to be able to be managed through the system package manager, be properly working with SELinux, etc.
<roaksoax> Son_Goku: sure, but once snaps are in there, that's the way we would support maas
<Son_Goku> it's unlikely as long as SELinux based confinement isn't supported
<kristian2709_> Hey, please could someone help me pxe boot maas images? I am getting this error. "mount: mounting https://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/bionic/amd64/20180426.2/squashfs on /root failed: No such device"
<mup> Bug #1771600 opened: [2.3.3] There are no procedure for HA when using snaps <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771600>
<roaksoax> kristian2709_: ?/
<roaksoax> kristian2709_: when do you get that error ?
<kristian2709_> roaksoax: I am doing a pxe boot from custom pxe server
<roaksoax> kristian2709_: right, that's not supported in MAAS. MAAS is the pxe server
<kristian2709_> roaksoax: I want to boot it with my custom pxe server
<roaksoax> kristian2709_: MAAS is the pxe server, you not really using MAAS if you have another external pxe server
<kristian2709_> roaksoax: I do not want to use maas at all, I want my own pxe server so I can boot it in a non maas environment
<roaksoax> kristian2709_: right, so unfortunately that's not something I can help you with
<kristian2709_> roaksoax: really? its a maas image, so you should be able to help me with that
<roaksoax> kristian2709_: maas images are built for use with MAAS... you are trying to use a /MAAS/ image on a different PXE server or a non-MAAS environment
<roaksoax> kristian2709_: unfortauntely, i cannot help you with that
<kristian2709_> roaksoax: is there a way to create a custom image to use it like that image, but on a custom pxe server?
<mup> Bug #1771658 opened: [2.4, UI, regression] Machine interfaces - Can't edit vlan or subnet of physical  interface or bridge for machine. <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771658>
<sentinel-prime> roaxsoax are you here
<sentinel-prime> roaxsoax are you here that change i made kinda worked it allows pacages to install but anything coming off the net that is not a package still does not get downloaded
#maas 2018-05-17
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: here
<sentinel-prime> o/
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: yes, so since you are using NAT
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: the machines dont have access to the internet
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: so you need to do iptables to allow them to access the internet
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: or set http_proxy on the machines to use the proxy
<sentinel-prime> http proxy needs to be set in the maas controlor right
<sentinel-prime> if so that is set tto maas built in
<sentinel-prime> on the setting page
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: right, but maas doesn't set http_proxy on the system. it only sets apt's proxy
<sentinel-prime> so i have to set it to exturnal
<sentinel-prime> or peer
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: no
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: the built-in proxy is fine
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: but when the machine is deployed
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: the deployed machine only gets apt proxy set, which allows apt to access the mirrors, but just for apt
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: if you want the system itself to have accecess
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: you can do: export http_proxy=http://ip-of-maas-server:8000/
<roaksoax> export http_proxy=http://ip-of-maas-server:8000/
<roaksoax> export https_proxy=http://ip-of-maas-server:8000/
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: or you can try in port 3128
<sentinel-prime> thats the command right
<sentinel-prime> ?
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: yes, in the installed system you can do:
<roaksoax> export http_proxy=http://ip-of-maas:8000/
<roaksoax> export https_proxy=http://ip-of-maas:8000/
<roaksoax> both commands
<sentinel-prime> i did that on the maas controlor
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: ok so you have two options
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: 1. configure the deployed machines system proxy
<roaksoax> 2. configure NAT in the MAAS server
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: doing 1 is setting up http_proxy and https_proxy on the *deployeD* system
<roaksoax> doing 2. is doing somethin like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDXndWX7vF/
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: what I do in my home lab, is setting up NAT in the MAAS server
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: by doing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDXndWX7vF/
<sentinel-prime> if i do 2 will it auto configure any new machines added
<sentinel-prime> because it sounds like 1 has to be done for any new machines
<sentinel-prime> ?
<mup> Bug #1771711 opened: failed  smartctl-validate <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771711>
<[Kid]> does MAAS setup a password for the ubuntu user at all/
<[Kid]> trying to access console if SSH keys are not available
<myrat> hello people i have a problem with creating keypair in openstack
<myrat> help me somebody please
<mup> Bug #1771777 opened: Node is stuck "exiting rescue mode" from failed deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771777>
<Sideris> Hi
<Sideris> I have a problem with maas deployement
<Sideris> someone can help me
<mup> Bug #1771475 changed: maas cli making API calls on port 80 <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771475>
<mup> Bug #1682150 opened: [2.1] MAAS node memory detection problem : 0.0GiB <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682150>
<klj1218> wondering if I can get some help with a new maas deployment, using composable hardware (via virsh), and everytime I try to compose a new system it will fail commissioning
<klj1218> running ubuntu 17.10 + maas 2.3.2, all updates
<klj1218> what fails during commisioning is "00-maas-03-install-lldpd" and "99-maas-02-capture-lldp" (not suprising given the 1st failure)
 * klj1218 If I drill down on the "00-maas-03-install-lldpd" failure... it shows the following:
<klj1218> "E: Unable to locate package lldpd"
<klj1218> btw, all the other stages of commissioning pass (just the two stages fail)
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax got to ask when is the best time to get your help
<mup> Bug #1771897 opened: PPC64 VMs run out of memory with 1024 MiB <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771897>
<mup> Bug #1771897 changed: [2.5] PPC64 VMs run out of memory with 1024 MiB <pods> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771897>
<mup> Bug #1771897 opened: [2.5] PPC64 VMs run out of memory with 1024 MiB <pods> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771897>
#maas 2018-05-18
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: i'm on US EST
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: so usually EST
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: although I sometimes lurk at night
<mup> Bug #1767137 changed: [2.3] Default install is now importing bionic by default instead of xenial. <MAAS:Fix Released by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767137>
<sentinel-prime> roaksoak are you lurking now?
<bad2da> Good morning. I've tried to find out if I can integrate external user directories into MaaS.io without finding anything useful. Could someone in here tell me if that is possible? LDAP, AD, etc.
<bad2da> Thank you
<sat01> coud any help me with  problem with Failed deployment (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS "Xenial Xerus") node. the error is related to apt-get and result Packages Hash Sum mismatch
<sat01> any idea ?
<roaksoax> sat01: seems that the images are newer than your package repository / mirror
<sat01> Ind what can i do for eliminate errors. because i have selected image 16.04 TLS from maas.io and package repository  is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<mup> Bug #1772010 opened: [SRU] MAAS 2.3.3 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Xenial):New> <maas (Ubuntu Artful):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772010>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1604702, 1701054, 1701055, 1701057, 1740925, 1742270, 1755060, 1756292, 1758476, 1760715, 1763835, 1764560, 1764561, 1767032, 1767033, 1767035, 1767038, 1767979,
<mup> 1768034, 1768131, 1768323, 1768534, 1768575, 1768659, 1768796, 1768832, 1768911, 1769099, 1769716, 1769929, 1770091, 1770273, 1770436, 1770616, 1771129, 1771658
<mup> Bug #1772099 opened: Cannot overcommit storage for KVM pods, silent failure <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1772099>
<bad2da> Question. Can i integrate maas.io with any user directory backend instead of having local users?
<roaksoax> bad2da: you will be able to do so with LDAP very soon
<bad2da> Great news. Is there any roadmap (maybe an obvious question but i haven't found any)
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax if i configure nat in the maas server would it auto configure machines to connect internet
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: yes
<sentinel-prime> next question how
<roaksoax> bad2da: well, 2.4 already has some ldap support embedded *but* its not prime time yet
<bad2da> roaksoax: got'cha. Thanks for your help.
<roaksoax> bad2da: but it is coming
<bad2da> ok, i'm creating a solution design followed by an HLD/DLD and RBAC/LDAP integration seems to be a must in this project.. Wanted to make sure that I can tick it off
<roaksoax> bad2da: yeah 2.4 will have ldap but not rbac
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: i use this script: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/t6Yc6dvBxb/
<bad2da> Any plans to incorporate RBAC and more of a self-service portal for end users?
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax would i put that under commisioning scripts on the maas controlor or what
<bad2da> sort of what was asked in https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/20/machine-reservation-and-multi-tenancy-in-maas
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: no, on the same machine of maas you could run that
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: those are commands that run on a machine
<roaksoax> bad2da: right, so soon you'll have it in the news
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax it created the virbro on the controlor but the machine still failes to get out to the internet https://imgur.com/a/AblTCHk
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: what is the name of the interface where you have internet on your MAAS server?
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: and what is the ineerface name that the machines communicate to?
<sentinel-prime> eno1
<sentinel-prime> eno2 is the maas pxe
<sentinel-prime> eno1 is to the intenet
<sentinel-prime> https://imgur.com/a/QC6PoL4
<sentinel-prime> sorry it took so long i was reseting the smart switch admin password
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: ok, so you know how to use vim or nano right ?
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: do this on your MAAS server:
<roaksoax> sudo su
<roaksoax> sudo vim nat.sh # or your favorite text editor
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: copy the contents fo this pastebin: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Z8bd3TdGdM/
<roaksoax> sentinel-prime: save your file
<roaksoax> then:
<roaksoax> chmod u+x nat.sh
<roaksoax> and finally
<roaksoax> ./nat.sh
<roaksoax> and that should setup nat for you
#maas 2018-05-19
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax as far as i can tell it still isn't working it keeps hanging on reached tagetcloud-init target
<sentinel-prime> roaksoax as far as i can tell it still isn't working it keeps hanging on reached tagetcloud-init target
<sentinel-prime> also it has troble geting files from the internet
<mup> Bug #1771456 changed: [2.4, UI] Normal users can see IP addresses assigned to other users or MAAS <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771456>
#maas 2018-05-20
<sat01> I have configured maas and juju , adn whei try deploy ubuntu node, there is problem with Hash Sum mismatch  Err:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/universe amd64 Packages .  Any help for configuring righi packages for image?
<sat01> currently in Maas is setup Kernel: xenial (ga-16.04), Default Ubuntu release used for commissioning Ubuntu 16.04 TLS Xenian Xerus, Default Minimum Kernel Version xenial (ga-16.04)
<sat01> DeDefault operating system used for deployment Ubuntu, Default OS release used for deployment Ubuntu 16.04 TLS Xenian Xerus
<sat01> and MaaS package repositories is: Ubuntu archive http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu , Ubuntu extra architectures http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<sat01> Any Idea?
<sat01> thx
<roaksoax> sat01: do you have an internal proxy or mirror?  make sure your maas images are up to date and your package repositories are as well
<bad2da> exit
#maas 2020-05-11
<mup> Bug #1877381 changed: Adding 2 pods consecutively returns already exist in second pod <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877381>
<mup> Bug #1877973 opened: RM request - removal from archive <groovy> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877973>
<mup> Bug #1877973 changed: RM request - removal from archive <groovy> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877973>
<mup> Bug #1877973 opened: RM request - removal from archive <groovy> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877973>
<mup> Bug #1877973 changed: RM request - removal from archive <groovy> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877973>
<mup> Bug #1877973 opened: RM request - removal from archive <groovy> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877973>
<mup> Bug #1853568 changed: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug #1853568 opened: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug #1853568 changed: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug #1853568 opened: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug #1853568 changed: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug #1853568 opened: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug #1853568 changed: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug #1853568 opened: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug #1853568 changed: MAAS Commissioning form does not send URL parameters <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853568>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1864241, 1871742, 1876680, 1876860, 1876921, 1877292
<mup> Bug #1868915 changed: [focal] nm-online -s --timeout=10 timeout every time <amd64> <apport-bug> <focal> <third-party-packages> <uec-images> <MAAS:Invalid> <OEM Priority Project:New for alextu> <network-manager (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868915>
<mup> Bug #1869269 changed: UI Stuck on loading <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869269>
<mup> Bug #1876179 changed: Composing a machine requires a refresh <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876179>
<mup> Bug #1878106 opened: No documented upgrade path from deb to snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878106>
<mup> Bug #1878106 changed: No documented upgrade path from deb to snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878106>
<mup> Bug #1878106 opened: No documented upgrade path from deb to snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878106>
<mup> Bug #1875967 changed: Unable to compose LXD virtual machine with UI <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875967>
<mup> Bug #1877685 changed: View previous script results link broken <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877685>
<mup> Bug #1875967 opened: Unable to compose LXD virtual machine with UI <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875967>
<mup> Bug #1877685 opened: View previous script results link broken <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877685>
<mup> Bug #1875967 changed: Unable to compose LXD virtual machine with UI <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-ui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875967>
<mup> Bug #1877685 changed: View previous script results link broken <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877685>
#maas 2020-05-12
<mup> Bug #1878117 opened: LXD pod.total.local_storage refers to host <websocket-api> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878117>
<mup> Bug #1878117 changed: LXD pod.total.local_storage refers to host <websocket-api> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878117>
<mup> Bug #1878117 opened: LXD pod.total.local_storage refers to host <websocket-api> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878117>
<mup> Bug #1878124 opened: maas-ui Makefile does not detect source changes to trigger rebuild <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878124>
<mup> Bug #1878124 changed: maas-ui Makefile does not detect source changes to trigger rebuild <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878124>
<mup> Bug #1878124 opened: maas-ui Makefile does not detect source changes to trigger rebuild <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878124>
<mup> Bug #1878124 changed: maas-ui Makefile does not detect source changes to trigger rebuild <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878124>
<mup> Bug #1878124 opened: maas-ui Makefile does not detect source changes to trigger rebuild <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878124>
<mup> Bug #1878127 opened: Building the ui edits yarn.lock <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878127>
<mup> Bug #1878127 changed: Building the ui edits yarn.lock <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878127>
<mup> Bug #1878127 opened: Building the ui edits yarn.lock <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878127>
<mup> Bug #1877208 changed: Unable to add LXD or Intel RSD Pod in the UI <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-ui:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877208>
<mup> Bug #1878106 changed: No documented upgrade path from deb to snap <MAAS:Fix Released by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878106>
<mup> Bug #1878269 opened: Dell servers with iDRAC 6 failing to fully enlist/commission <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878269>
<mup> Bug #1878269 changed: Dell servers with iDRAC 6 failing to fully enlist/commission <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878269>
<mup> Bug #1878269 opened: Dell servers with iDRAC 6 failing to fully enlist/commission <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878269>
<mup> Bug #1878274 opened: When enlisting a libvirt VM chassis, bad URL ends in silent failure <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878274>
#maas 2020-05-13
<mup> Bug #1878311 opened: Power and Pod drivers need way to accept private keys and certificates <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878311>
<mup> Bug #1878311 changed: Power and Pod drivers need way to accept private keys and certificates <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878311>
<mup> Bug #1878311 opened: Power and Pod drivers need way to accept private keys and certificates <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878311>
<mup> Bug #1878409 opened: "Hardware" tab list stays displayed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878409>
<mup> Bug #1878409 changed: "Hardware" tab list stays displayed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878409>
<mup> Bug #1878409 opened: "Hardware" tab list stays displayed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878409>
<mup> Bug #1878409 changed: "Hardware" tab list stays displayed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878409>
<mup> Bug #1878409 opened: "Hardware" tab list stays displayed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878409>
<mup> Bug #1878127 changed: Building the ui edits yarn.lock <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878127>
<mup> Bug #1878127 opened: Building the ui edits yarn.lock <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878127>
<mup> Bug #1878127 changed: Building the ui edits yarn.lock <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878127>
#maas 2020-05-14
<mup> Bug #1878591 opened: Implement single SPA <ui> <MAAS:In Progress> <maas-ui:Unknown> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878591>
<mup> Bug #1878643 opened: Smart-validate failure on Lenovo RS635 with LSI MegaRaid 730-8i <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878643>
<mup> Bug #1878652 opened: "add user" button should be at the top of the page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878652>
<mup> Bug #1878652 changed: "add user" button should be at the top of the page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878652>
<mup> Bug #1877973 changed: RM request - removal from archive <groovy> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released by sil2100> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877973>
<mup> Bug #1878652 opened: "add user" button should be at the top of the page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878652>
<mup> Bug #1878685 opened: MAAS reports incorrect memory amount <lxd:Unknown> <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878685>
<mup> Bug #1878685 changed: MAAS reports incorrect memory amount <lxd:Unknown> <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878685>
<mup> Bug #1878685 opened: MAAS reports incorrect memory amount <lxd:Unknown> <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878685>
#maas 2020-05-15
<Dmitri> Hello Everyone, I was wondering if someone can help me understand how I can clean up a MAAS subnet. I launched and destroyed openstack model 3 times. But now it looks like I ran out of IPs as I can no longer commission any nodes. I am thinking that I need to cleanup Observed IPs and DHCP assigned IPs. Any advice on this is appreciated. Thanks.
<mup> Bug #1878769 opened: [SRU] updates to the maas deb2snap package <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878769>
<mup> Bug #1878895 opened: boot-resources start-import should re-start importing when changing boot-source configuration <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878895>
<mup> Bug #1878901 opened: create custom boot-resources fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878901>
<mup> Bug #1878901 changed: create custom boot-resources fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878901>
<mup> Bug #1878901 opened: create custom boot-resources fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878901>
<mup> Bug #1878923 opened: AAS did not detect any storage devices during commissioning although it detected storage <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878923>
<mup> Bug #1878932 opened: 2.7 - I have to configure network devices twice <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878932>
<mup> Bug #1878936 opened: commissioning and deployment timeouts should be configurable <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878936>
<mup> Bug #1878936 changed: commissioning and deployment timeouts should be configurable <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878936>
<mup> Bug #1878901 changed: create custom boot-resources fails <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878901>
<mup> Bug #1878901 opened: create custom boot-resources fails <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878901>
<mup> Bug #1878901 changed: create custom boot-resources fails <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878901>
#maas 2020-05-16
<mup> Bug #1879012 opened: Shim does not hand off networking during HTTP boot <MAAS:Confirmed> <grub (Ubuntu):New> <shim-signed (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1879012>
<mup> Bug #1859177 changed: Maas deployment with weak ciphers in postgres <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859177>
<mup> Bug #1861047 changed: /dhcp-snippets/ is broken via API <api> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861047>
